# Here we go..... Sureno



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Well I tried to wait till the 1st of nov to start, no real reason why, simply an OCD thing i suppose lol but couldn't.

So here goes, jabbed last night and this morning. Planning a 20 weeker and I'm front loading for the first time. Doing this with dbol, test p and npp.

I weigh in now at 18st @ 6'2 in the mornings and think body fat is in the low-mid 20%tile.

Diet is good for bulking purposes and I'm covering my macros

My course is as follows

Dbol 40mg ed weeks 1-5

Test prop 200mg eod days 1-20

NPP 100mg eod days 1-20

Test enth 1500mg ew wk 1-20

Deca 500mg ew wk 1-5

Eq 750mg ew wk 4-20

Parabolin ew 150mg wk 16-20

Super tren 4x2mg ew wk 16-20

Wk 5-23 0.5mg arimidex e3d

Nolva on hand if dbols cause any issue

HCG 1000iu/2 ew wk2-23

Wk23 RHOM PCT caps

HGH 4iu ed (been on 6months already)

Slin 3x10iued/metformin cycle 4on 4off respectively

May also introduce T4/3 or clen if bodyfat is getting too much as diet is pretty clean

Never done such an intense course before but have done a couple high doses in the past. Only concern right now are of the dbols killing my appetite, hoping they dont!!! Not a fan of posting pics but will a couple to show any progress, before and after but my avi is me now


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

First in!!! Good luck mate... :beer:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow...best of luck Sureno!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, just trying this cocktail as I'm from a simple background of sus and deca before then was curious about different compounds and how to get full benefit from half life's etc, doubt it will be much diff but I wanted to see for myself and build some muscle in the mean time ;-)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Subbed mate, nice tasty cycle that lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol all I can say for today's entry is butt cheeks are throbbing from last nights jabs, not training till Monday now where I will be trying James Llewelyns legs routine, wish me luck


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

wow 2nd day of course and think im going to suffer with the dbol water weight wise, already up about 1kg, appetite is slowly curbing but then i am trying to cram food in when ever i have an opportunity, may pace it out a little but that dbol feeling is definitely there, tomorrow should be a good test to see how i cope with legs, especially as they are really really siezed from the 3ml in each quad and glute


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sureno said:


> wow 2nd day of course and think im going to suffer with the dbol water weight wise, already up about 1kg, appetite is slowly curbing but then i am trying to cram food in when ever i have an opportunity, may pace it out a little but that dbol feeling is definitely there, tomorrow should be a good test to see how i cope with legs, especially as they are really really siezed from the 3ml in each quad and glute


why dont u run a v low dose adex for first 4 weeks?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

thinking about dropping the dbol all together just feeling full all the time, its really starting to kill my appetite, usually thinking about food makes me more hungry, it just feels like a chore to eat now and thats only after 2 days, may lower the dose to 30mg first and see if that improves??? :cursing:


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Just done legs, feeling really sick, the smell of food is making me almost gag, it's got to be the dbol I'm taking but only took 10mg so far???

Going to lay off the slin while my appetite is gone as that will just be asking for hypo.

Mars mentioned stomach balance in a previous thread and I'm considering I may need to address the flora as the tabs could be effecting it as I doubt it would be my liver so early on.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I know what u mean about appetite with dbol, I will be using mdrol next time preferred that tbh and strength gains were better


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm never been a big fan of a dbol kickstart myself. I don't mind throwing a few into the mix during a cycle but at the beginning I just wait for the injectables to kick in. It doesn't take that long.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Well it's 6 days in, I'm 18.10st so quite a dramatic weight increase, my hunger is up and back to 90% of original.

Dbol and my appetite:

Dbol killed my appetite so here is what I did.

2x2tabs a day, always after I got training out the way and usually with first solid meal after training and third. Eat 90% of meal, pop the tablets, crush with food in my mouth and consume the remaining food.

Supps I used to revive appetite

Before meal a digestive enzyme tab

After papaya enzyme

If nauseas ginger root extract

When ever I feel bloated I pop rennie deflatin tabs

Really feel the diff and no bloated feelings

Due to this I may start the slin back up

I'm getting the occasional hot flush, feel my body temp has slightly increased and an increased mucus in my respiratory system.

Now starting to feel that awesome feeling kick in that I'm used to with dbol which I never in my last 2 courses. Think this course will change my game


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Well today was beginning of week 2, jabbed 8ml of gear and feel sh!tty, 2g in total 500mg deca and 1500mg test e, feeling a bit flu like now but this is usual, trained legs today and am absolutely [email protected]!!! Weight seems to have stabilised at 18.11, think this is due to doing nights and getting little sleep but 10lb in a week not bad lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Well today was beginning of week 2, jabbed 8ml of gear and feel sh!tty, 2g in total 500mg deca and 1500mg test e, feeling a bit flu like now but this is usual, trained legs today and am absolutely [email protected]!!! Weight seems to have stabilised at 18.11, think this is due to doing nights and getting little sleep but 10lb in a week not bad lol


Lol, bet u cant wait to hammer the super tren in can u, that seems like an interesting compound. i know how u feel about nights, i lose a nights sleep going onto them and half a nights sleep coming off.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah nights messed me up but they are finished now, I'm loving the dbol now, such a great feeling, bit anxious about the tren as I know what kind of sides to expect but the results are awesome, right now I'm just enjoying the buzz the test, deca and dbol are having


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How's things goin big lad, gone quiet in here


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Didnt notice this log, subbed for this keep us updated big man! I smell an aplha pharma fan  my cycle is starting 1st nov all AP gear first time ive used it, Induject NNP and Parabolin


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Any pics mate? Must be a big unit at 18 stone plus!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Well I tried to wait till the 1st of nov to start, no real reason why, simply an OCD thing i suppose lol but couldn't.
> 
> So here goes, jabbed last night and this morning. Planning a 20 weeker and I'm front loading for the first time. Doing this with dbol, test p and npp.
> 
> ...


you dont look 18 stone mate. that avi is deceieveing pal !!!

good luck with this !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Any chance of an update u lazy 5hit


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Flinty walks in, realises its Surenos journal and theres nothing to see here, then walks back out (p1ssing on the wall as i walk out)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U do a lot of walking in and walking out of places - did u not see the sign on the door saying 'no grizzlys'


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Lol Sureno isnt loving updating his log is he, to busy traning and eating no doubt  get on it son!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> U do a lot of walking in and walking out of places - did u not see the sign on the door saying 'no grizzlys'


if no grizzlys were allowed mate Sureno would be fcuked straight away and wouldnt even have a log lol !!!

in all seriousness, i will go back and read through it as im here anyway lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> if no grizzlys were allowed mate Sureno would be fcuked straight away and wouldnt even have a log lol !!!
> 
> in all seriousness, i will go back and read through it as im here anyway lol


Won't take u long


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Won't take u long


Done..

so my summary

Sureno is a BIG roiding fcukin scumbag who needs to learn the word NO to drugs lol...

alls looking good mate are you still alive or have you OD'd on gross amounts of gear pmsl !!!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

no need at all for all that gear and all them compounds for cutting


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

or bulking at your level imo


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

come on Sureno you roiding dirt trench lol.............

i started a big boy today too and if i dont post all the details and weekly pics - i'll ge my willy stamped on off the boys lol....


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol I forgot about this and couldn't be ****d I felt a bit guilty on everyone if I continued 

All this journal stuff is more of a pain in my **** then the copious amounts of oil I got going in there.

What's to say, weight is slowly going up, im sitting at 124.5kg in the morning, strength is rocketing benching 60kg db's with ease and shrugged 240kg for 5reps last week, temper is getting a little bad and I had my pic taken with that [email protected] from towie apparently??? So I'm famous lol

Eating enough is a [email protected] pain and I'm considering buying a food processor to liquidisers my meals

Although I'm increasing in weight I still think I don't look big enough for it lol suppose its only been about a month though and I'm sure I have some dense muscle as other lesser weighted guys can look massive???

What more do you scumbags want?

Oh yeah iv finally learnt how to squat without smashing my knees up lol

Been piling my protein shakes with 100-150g of oats to keep calories up, put a little podge on the waist line but it's like a bloated podge then fat???

Been chatting with aus and may hit the 2g mark with the test

Thankyou very much all you beautiful people and flinty, uri baby and fatty boom boom xxx


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you dont look 18 stone mate. that avi is deceieveing pal !!!
> 
> good luck with this !!!


My new avi or is this the one fatstuff said you where taking the **** out of lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

About time you updated us

Will be waiting for the next installment next month.... And yes a journal does look like a pain in the ass that's why I don't have 1


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jeez cheers for taking the time and trouble to up date us all ya miserable minge faced fuker pmsl xx


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> jeez cheers for taking the time and trouble to up date us all ya miserable minge faced fuker pmsl xx


Anytime princess x


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Breda said:


> About time you updated us
> 
> Will be waiting for the next installment next month.... And yes a journal does look like a pain in the ass that's why I don't have 1


Yeah don't want to spoil you guys with daily/weekly updates, want to keep you gagging :-/ lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

waheyy see, it was worth an update u miserable 5hit, people need to know about these stupendous cycles


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Just spotted this, will keep an eye on. good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Just spotted this, will keep an eye on. good luck :thumbup1:


I wouldnt waste ur time mate, he wont update it till christmas


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Just for the record this is a massive jump in my dosage, just trying this as a few people have suggested I do this, so hey why not?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I wouldnt waste ur time mate, he wont update it till christmas


Well it will be like Christmas came twice this year then... Happy days


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I bet his misses loves to hear all about his day - 3 or 4 times a year when the potty faced cnut can be @rsed talking to her pmsl


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> My new avi or is this the one fatstuff said you where taking the **** out of lol


no mate was talking about your old avi with white top on mate, your new avi makes you look like a beast mate !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I bet his misses loves to hear all about his day - 3 or 4 times a year when the potty faced cnut can be @rsed talking to her pmsl


Listen sweetheart I keep my mrs in the kitchen where she belon......... Oh **** quick delete this she's coming!!!!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> no mate was talking about your old avi with white top on mate, your new avi makes you look like a beast mate !!!


Lol cheers buddy


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Trained legs today, I think this is where most of my weight will come as never really trained legs properly last year etc

There's my update for today you demanding muscle whores


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

If you're guna give half hearted updates don't bother lol

We need exercises, sets, reps and weights.... How many sweat beads and grunts etc etc

We await your next installment


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

and the award for least updated journal goes too .............

Have only just seen this, subbed, read, unsubbed !!!!!

Sureno pm me when you get round to putting a workout or some pics up and i will pop by :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pics of your cock will do aswell


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Pics of you Mrs's pum are also welcome


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

or phone vids of any animals fuking at the zoo


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol firstly

My cock is waaaay too big to fit in any pic without using the forums whole server up and you guys would just feel so inadequate, you lot seem like a nice bunch and id hate to make you guys feel like that.

Secondly if I posted a pic of my mrs punani you would all go home and dump your other halves as it would never be the same after having seen hers 

I got a video of me shrugging 220 and 240 but not hosted it anywhere to put up


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> or phone vids of any animals fuking at the zoo


That's easy, it's a bit shakey though as I had to watch out for the zoo keeper as I was slipping the orangantang a length


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

OK here is a genuine update.

tried for the first time a slin/hgh jab.

first i consumed 250g of rice and peas with 4 boil in the bag fish fillets

i then once finished injected 8iu of HGH into my tricep followed by 10iu of novorapid slin into the same tricep (which is feeling really swollen right now???)

i have a 50g dextrose drink on hand if the slin hits harder IM then sub-Q

i have decided to increase my HGH (Hyge) to 8iu on training days and back to 4iu on my off days (4 on 2 off)

in 1 hour or so i will be consuming 150g oats and 60g whey with olive oil (10ml)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sureno said:


> OK here is a genuine update.
> 
> tried for the first time a slin/hgh jab.
> 
> ...


Should you consume the fats (olive oil) so close to a slin jab mate? I was always told to not have fats within 2 hours of jabbing slin?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Should you consume the fats (olive oil) so close to a slin jab mate? I was always told to not have fats within 2 hours of jabbing slin?


perhaps not but iv done worse before lol

i dont carry too much fat and while bulking i dont mind a little extra but you are right il lay off the fats on the post slin shake

my arm is [email protected] pumped right now, think i might have to go bi lateral with these jabs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

why dont u just put the slin into ur belly


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> why dont u just put the slin into ur belly


i have been, but apparently the synergy between a HGH/Slin shot via IM simultaneously is meant to be awesome, receptor wise and igf releasing wise so i thought why not give it a go, so the rest is now officially history so they say as first shot was done today :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

furry muff


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

one of these days i shoukd hit the slin too


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> one of these days i shoukd hit the slin too


why dont you???


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> one of these days i shoukd hit the slin too


Might as well do it during the megablast, its only cheap


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> why dont you???


i'd have to be careful i didnt get fat as fuk on it due to the carbs you need to eat


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> i'd have to be careful i didnt get fat as fuk on it due to the carbs you need to eat


well you dont have to do the slin 3 x a day though, u could just do it pwo and eat the main portion of your daily carbs around the jab


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

oi you [email protected] get off my journal you pair of fat slags


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

someones got to update it


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> oi you [email protected] get off my journal you pair of fat slags


see that charm school yo go to???

It's [email protected]! lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Trained shoulders and traps today, went quite well

warm up on

side lateral raises

then standing military barbell press

seated press

machine side press thingy

next week i focus on rear delts a bit more

shrugs with barbell, got my PB today (going to try to stop moving my chin down, didnt notice when i was doing it till after)

then shrugs with dumbells


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good mate, my arms are to long for that on our rack, i need to stand on this box thing they have to get abit of extra clearance lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Zangief said:


> Looking good mate, my arms are to long for that on our rack, i need to stand on this box thing they have to get abit of extra clearance lol


Lol yeah I got gorilla arms too that's why I hate my arms and think I'm small, wish I was shorter sometimes, reckon I'd look so much bigger and better


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Big b4stard!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Big b4stard!!


Lol are you trying to get into my knickers, I'm far from big mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

Good work mate!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Lol are you trying to get into my knickers, I'm far from big mate


Well you clearly have body dysmorphia cos yes you are big.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

R0B said:


> Good work mate!!


Cheers buddy

@suprakill I had a look at your log, fantastic progression!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Cheers buddy
> 
> @suprakill I had a look at your log, fantastic progression!!!


Cheers mate, just noticed. I am going to continue training hard for size for the next 10 months.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno dont count your reps mate, just make your reps count X i personally like to perhaps go lighter on shrugs and get them really highly squeezed at top of movement, i find that hits them a little harder for me...

good going though pal...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

sureno you look like omid djalili


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> sureno you look like omid djalili
> 
> View attachment 67700


hes lost some weight hasnt he !!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Sureno dont count your reps mate, just make your reps count X i personally like to perhaps go lighter on shrugs and get them really highly squeezed at top of movement, i find that hits them a little harder for me...
> 
> good going though pal...


I did 4 sets prior, real squeezes on 2,3,4 plates then 5 plates was ok and form went a little on last one (video) but I just wanted the weight and get some thickness, also warmed down on some Dumbbell shrugs


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> sureno you look like omid djalili
> 
> View attachment 67700


Zak khan and omid now, guys these are some good looking fellas, I'm truly flattered, thankyou xxx


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> I did 4 sets prior, real squeezes on 2,3,4 plates then 5 plates was ok and form went a little on last one (video) but I just wanted the weight and get some thickness, also warmed down on some Dumbbell shrugs


not having a pop at all mate .... just saying how i prefer to do my shrugs.. 5 plates is heavy mate you done well ... our gym dont have a racki so its a case od deadlifting the fcukers from the floor first . so 4 plates per saide is my limit at minute, our shrug bar weighs 36 kg alone lol !!!

keep it going pal looking good X


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

sureno - is that a bad angle on your avatar or do you really have hips like fuking shakira???


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> not having a pop at all mate .... just saying how i prefer to do my shrugs.. 5 plates is heavy mate you done well ... our gym dont have a racki so its a case od deadlifting the fcukers from the floor first . so 4 plates per saide is my limit at minute, our shrug bar weighs 36 kg alone lol !!!
> 
> keep it going pal looking good X


Lol I know your not mate, just wanted to say I agree with the squeeze method as it develops shape and gets blood into the trap

Thanks for the kind words though bro, I'm not sucking you off though lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Lol I know your not mate, just wanted to say I agree with the squeeze method as it develops shape and gets blood into the trap
> 
> Thanks for the kind words though bro,* I'm not sucking you off though lo*l


fair enough dont then ya fat ugly cnut who cant lift weights pmsl X


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> sureno - is that a bad angle on your avatar or do you really have hips like fuking shakira???


I got hips that will make you limp for a week you [email protected]

Yeah I have wide hips lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> I got hips that will make you limp for a week you [email protected]
> 
> Yeah I have wide hips lol


pull your fuking trousers up then your not fuking 17 you hippy cnut pmsl


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Jeez Uri, never realised how small your head was... have you thought about training it peanut


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriels AVI changes more times that KennyKens fcukin training programme pmsl !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Jeez Uri, never realised how small your head was... have you thought about training it peanut


its massive actually............like a space hopper............shos how huge the rest of me is lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Uriels AVI changes more times that KennyKens fcukin training programme pmsl !!!


ffs - i changed it cause you and toby were fuking moaning that the earlier one was sh1t


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> ffs - i changed it cause you and toby were fuking moaning that the earlier one was sh1t


well at least have the decency to cover your face :wacko:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> ffs - i changed it cause you and toby were fuking moaning that the earlier one was sh1t


stop bieng so sensetive you old git X


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Uriels AVI changes more times that KennyKens fcukin training programme pmsl !!!


PMSL!

Kennyken is on a 2 week cycle;

136 cans of Tennants

Var

Dbol

Tren

Test

Clen

T3

T5

KFC

Double XL Cheeseburger

Oh, he wants to gain 4lb


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> PMSL!
> 
> Kennyken is on a 2 week cycle;
> 
> ...


well i think his keto,high carb low fat , high fat, no protein loadsa protein diet will get him 4 lbs, no sorry lose 10 pounds, nope gain 2 stone....

easily...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just popped in mate thats one hell of a course your running !


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well i think his keto,high carb low fat , high fat, no protein loadsa protein diet will get him 4 lbs, no sorry lose 10 pounds, nope gain 2 stone....
> 
> easily...


Fvck it, I'm on that diet and cycle from Monday!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> Just popped in mate thats one hell of a course your running !


yeah first time running such a course mate, pretty much double what iv taken


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Fvck it, I'm on that diet and cycle from Monday!


no tuesday , no thursday , ah fcuk it i will start tomorrow, no next monday lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> no tuesday , no thursday , ah fcuk it i will start tomorrow, no next monday lol


I'll join ya, got these dominos vouchers to use and a big pi55 up tonight, Sunday, Monday then rest days then back on it for the weekend


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Damn, woke up and for the first time I have DOM in my traps!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Sureno said:


> woke up and for the first time


Welcome to the real world 

Not surprised you have DOMs !!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Struggle with chest always (weakest part) but today wasn't a bad session

Incline bench

2xbar(20kg) 15reps

60kg 15 reps

100kg 12 reps

140kg 8 reps

Incline bench dumbbell

40's 12 reps

50's 12 reps

60's 8 reps

Flies machine

3 sets

Some other chest routine with dumbbells that I don't

Know the name of for 3 sets of 12

Tris

4 excersises with moderate weight

Strength is starting to build nicely


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

do you take your blood pressure readings mate whilst on cycle and before cycle ???


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> do you take your blood pressure readings mate whilst on cycle and before cycle ???


Not as much as I should but I think it's high, felt quite light headed after the 60's today


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Not as much as I should but I think it's high, felt quite light headed after the 60's today


get it checked ya cnut X


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> get it checked ya cnut X


I know it will be a tad on the high side, will get it done in boots later


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Sureno said:


> I know it will be a tad on the high side, will get it done in boots later


Had you down as a more stiletto man tbh :lol:


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

R0B said:


> Had you down as a more stiletto man tbh :lol:


Only in the bedroom mate, nice pair of 6" heels makes me feel like such a woman, just so hard to find a size 12


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Only in the bedroom mate, nice pair of 6" heels makes me feel like such a woman, just so hard to find a size 12


Could always ask Muriel


----------



## zidiezid (May 19, 2007)

EXCELLENT THREAD MATE. VERY GOOD READ, I BET A FEW PEOPLE WE KNOW WILL BE TALKING ABOUT YOU SOON ENOUGH.LOL


----------



## zidiezid (May 19, 2007)

Sureno said:


> Trained legs today, I think this is where most of my weight will come as never really trained legs properly last year etc
> 
> There's my update for today you demanding muscle whores


BLOODY HELL YOUR TRAINING LEGS NOW! :cursing:


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

zidiezid said:


> EXCELLENT THREAD MATE. VERY GOOD READ, I BET A FEW PEOPLE WE KNOW WILL BE TALKING ABOUT YOU SOON ENOUGH.LOL


Lol we'll see buddy


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

zidiezid said:


> BLOODY HELL YOUR TRAINING LEGS NOW! :cursing:


Yeah they are growing so quickly, never did them while I was boxing but love it now, they are the quickest growing and improving part of my body


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Yeah they are growing so quickly, never did them while I was boxing but love it now, they are the quickest growing and improving part of my body


pics or i call BS lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> pics or i call BS lol


In or out of fish nets 

Nah they are still pathetic but a vast improvement from 5 weeks ago lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> In or out of fish nets
> 
> Nah they are still pathetic but a vast improvement from 5 weeks ago lol


in of course, otherwise your hairy pins just wouldnt appeal to me haha


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> in of course, otherwise your hairy pins just wouldnt appeal to me haha


There ya go mate lol

Lol on a side note while browsing the net for that pic I found uriel!!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Any way in my defence I think I have massive calf muscles, took a **** pic as am at work so did it under the desk lol I seem to have the inner head huge and pretty much non existent outer head???


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

normally the case mate to be fair ....

is the calf like a chest muscle as in you cant hit the muscle directly its just a case of getting it working enough to stimulate both heads ??? or can you hit both heads with diffrent exercises ???


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> normally the case mate to be fair ....
> 
> is the calf like a chest muscle as in you cant hit the muscle directly its just a case of getting it working enough to stimulate both heads ??? or can you hit both heads with diffrent exercises ???


I skimp on training calves as struggle to hit the outer, I would love that split so should look into an exercise that targets the outer


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> I skimp on training calves as struggle to hit the outer, I would love that split so should look into an exercise that targets the outer


yes mate i would like chris dickerson's calves pal !!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yes mate i would like chris dickerson's calves pal !!


HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

is there a mention of calves????

PIC WHORE

View attachment 67745


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

infact fuk it - fresh one just taken - just for you

View attachment 67749


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Uriel said:


> infact fuk it - fresh one just taken - just for you
> 
> View attachment 67749


Looking bigger bro!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

so can we hit both calve heads or not ????


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow Uriel you got loads of varicose veins, I'd cover those up sharpish if I where you, but then of I where you I'd be more concerned about dealing with my psychological issues


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> so can we hit both calve heads or not ????


Yeah, foot position, toe in or out stresses the inner and outer head in different ways....dame es muscled around the knee. When doing different movements


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Not a single varicose vein sabbrena.......when you lose all the chubby on your little legs, you'll see the odd vein too xx


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Not a single varicose vein sabbrena.......when you lose all the chubby on your little legs, you'll see the odd vein too xx


What's with sabrena any way lol the witch?  or do you like calling me a pet name


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> What's with sabrena any way lol the witch?  or do you like calling me a pet name


yes mate its better than septic bell end so just be happy will ya !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yes mate its better than septic bell end so just be happy will ya !!!


I quite like septic bell end, septic puss filled gangrene infested herpes ridden infected bell end is perfect but il settle for septic bell end


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Trained back today and really struggled with lower back (stiff leg deadlift) 140kg was simply a no go today with a pathetic 1 rep, think this is due to having done heavy shrugs the other day and I'm getting really bad lower back pumps to the point of feeling severely knotted up which I'm putting down to the dbol. So after the deads I decided to focus on top and middle back

3 sets bent over rows (touch lower back a little)

3 sets hammer strength seated rows

3 sets wide grip lat pull downs front

3 sets wide grip lat pull downs rear

3 sets close grip lat pull downs to stomach (lovely squeeze)

4 sets 21's ez

3 sets seated hammer curls

3 sets standing cable bicep curls

2 days off now


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

toes pointing really in or out like a v scertainly works the different heads on the calves. theres a video somewhere of james lewellyn doing this and talks about it but cant for the life of me find it anywhere.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> toes pointing really in or out like a v scertainly works the different heads on the calves. theres a video somewhere of james lewellyn doing this and talks about it but cant for the life of me find it anywhere.


reps if you find it mate X


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ill take a look this evening. When you do calves next, go onto the leg press tip toes only and put your toes about shoulder width apart but more your heals into the middle as much as possible without it being uncomfortable and then do the opposite, this hit both sides for me really well. My calves are st1ll sh1t though lol.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice1 supra, reps on the way if u find it, I got his first DVD at home so will check that out.

On a side note upping to 8iu training days pwo with slin is really giving my hands and particularly knuckles pain


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mate how's the dizzy spells with the T4? Or was it the slin causing it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Mate how's the dizzy spells with the T4? Or was it the slin causing it?


LOL ur really trying breda bless u :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL ur really trying breda bless u :lol:


Just trying to help him out bro  :whistling:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hows your weight looking Sabrina?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Just trying to help him out bro  :whistling:


:reps:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> :reps:


:liked:


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

so i took some T4 the other day and started feeling dizzy and light headed, i automatically assumed it was this causing it, i seemed to get particularly dizzy and even a cold sweat every now and then after iv eaten, what i also noticed is that i felt temporarily better after i shot my slin, so decided to post a thread about this that can be found here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/156134-can-t4-cause-dizzy-spells.html

in this thread Ausbuilt goes to say, it cant be the T4, and sounds like hypo which got me thinking it could be that my insulin sensitivity was reaching a point where it was verging on type 2 diabetes symptoms, but i wasnt urinating any more frequently or nor was i thirsty.

So last night i decided to take half an 850mg metformin tab after eating a pizza (high carb), i have to say i have been feeling a hell of a lot better so far.

im still slightly concerned as today is about the time the last T4 i took would wear off (3 days ago), not sure how but im looking at perhaps taking the T4 caused "hypothyroidism"???

the following symptoms are a checklist (i have those highlighted in bold) these are not potentially only just due to hypothyroidism though

I have the following symptoms of hypothyroidism, as detailed by the Merck Manual, the American Association of Clinical Endocrinologists, and the Thyroid Foundation of America

____ I am gaining weight inappropriately

____ I'm unable to lose weight with diet/exercise

____ *I am constipated, sometimes severely* since taking the T4 i have been slightly

____ I have hypothermia/low body temperature (I feel cold when others feel hot, I need extra sweaters, etc.)

____ *I feel fatigued, exhausted*

____ *Feeling run down, sluggish, lethargic *

____ My hair is co**** and dry, breaking, brittle, falling out

____ My skin is co****, dry, scaly, and thick

____ I have a ho**** or gravely voice

____ *I have puffiness and swelling around the eyes and face * - dbol use

____ *I have pains, aches in joints, hands and feet * - HGH use, especially having doubled my dose recently

____ I have developed carpal-tunnel syndrome, or it's getting worse

____ I am having irregular menstrual cycles (longer, or heavier, or more frequent)

____ I am having trouble conceiving a baby

____ I feel depressed

____ *I feel restless *

____ *My moods change easily * - gear usage

____ I have feelings of worthlessness

____ I have difficulty concentrating

____ I have more feelings of sadness

____ I seem to be losing interest in normal daily activities

____ *I'm more forgetful lately * i feel insulin use can cause this

I also have the following additional symptoms, which have been reported more frequently in people with hypothyroidism:

____ My hair is falling out

____* I can't seem to remember things *

____ I have no sex drive

____ I am getting more frequent infections, that last longer

____ *I'm snoring more lately* weight increase

____ *I have/may have sleep apnea * weight increase

____ *I feel shortness of breath and tightness in the chest * weight increase

____ I feel the need to yawn to get oxygen

____ *My eyes feel gritty and dry * since taking T4

____ My eyes feel sensitive to light

____ *My eyes get jumpy/tics in eyes, which makes me dizzy/vertigo and have headaches * this concerned me a little??? no tics but vertigo like symptoms

____ I have strange feelings in neck or throat

____ *I have tinnitus (ringing in ears) * always had bouts of this

____ I get recurrent sinus infections

____ *I have vertigo *

____ *I feel some lightheadedness *

____ I have severe menstrual cramps

so im left wondering did the dose of 175umg T4 do something to effect me or was it the slin, il run the metformin for 2 weeks and see how i feel, if i took another T4 and got these symptoms back then its those


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

sureno..........if you were a horse....I'd shoot you pmsl


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> sureno..........if you were a horse....I'd shoot my load in you pmsl


Would u suck my big horse [email protected] before or after shooting me?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

mate, drop the slin, drop the t4, theres plenty in ur cycle to grow on, maybe add the t4 on a more basic cycle so u know next time for definite


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Would u suck my big horse [email protected] before or after shooting me?


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: stop writing  it dont do anything for the millionth time :cursing:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Would u suck my big horse [email protected] before or after shooting me?


only to get the test from your weak dying corpse lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> mate, drop the slin, drop the t4, theres plenty in ur cycle to grow on, maybe add the t4 on a more basic cycle so u know next time for definite


Exactly what iv done bro, just on the metformin now


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> only to get the test from your weak dying corpse lol


Its only £xx a bottle, u that hard up mate


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Its only £xx a bottle, u that hard up mate


Lol he just wants the warm man juice in his gob, ignore his reasons he claims


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ok seems like you have symptoms of hypo thyroidism; and possibly another sign is that you probably are naturally "soft" looking or a little on the fat side (i.e slow metabolism)... on the other hand, you could jsut be overdoing the slin/carbs... I have NO idea what role a pizza plays in taking slin- I wouldn't- instant fat gain, even with novorapid..

the only way to know where you are is to have a blood test; but I for one can tell you, taking 100-200mcg t4 will DO NOTHING bad to you.. because your body will only convert enough t4 to t3 that it needs, and the rest is not used.... and T4 has no noticeable effect on its own without being converted to t3 (t3 is the active form); think of T4 as a true pro-hormone.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> ok seems like you have symptoms of hypo thyroidism; and possibly another sign is that you probably are naturally "soft" looking or a little on the fat side (i.e slow metabolism)... on the other hand, you could jsut be overdoing the slin/carbs... I have NO idea what role a pizza plays in taking slin- I wouldn't- instant fat gain, even with novorapid..
> 
> the only way to know where you are is to have a blood test; but I for one can tell you, taking 100-200mcg t4 will DO NOTHING bad to you.. because your body will only convert enough t4 to t3 that it needs, and the rest is not used.... and T4 has no noticeable effect on its own without being converted to t3 (t3 is the active form); think of T4 as a true pro-hormone.


Yes always had a "soft" look but never held much fat in my life considering what iv eaten in the past. iv stopped the slin 2 days ago, basically last day of the T4, I felt uncomfortable on the T4, I'm running the metformin at the moment and will re asses at a later date, I had the pizza as a cheat meal and to see if I reacted the way I had been when eating a large meal but this time take

Metformin, I thought if it was my insulin sensitivity causing the dizziness the metformin would help, which in a way I think it did or the last of the T4 wore off, like you said its hard to say with out bloods and I'm feeling 90% better already. Will run 3 weeks metformin, come off and try the slin again


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Glad your feeling better big man !!

Have a good day


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Yes always had a "soft" look but never held much fat in my life considering what iv eaten in the past. iv stopped the slin 2 days ago, basically last day of the T4, I felt uncomfortable on the T4, I'm running the metformin at the moment and will re asses at a later date, I had the pizza as a cheat meal and to see if I reacted the way I had been when eating a large meal but this time take
> 
> Metformin, I thought if it was my insulin sensitivity causing the dizziness the metformin would help, which in a way I think it did or the last of the T4 wore off, like you said its hard to say with out bloods and I'm feeling 90% better already. Will run 3 weeks metformin, come off and try the slin again


the standard test for insulin sensitivity is a glass of orange juice, and a BG reading before, 15mins after, 30mins after and 60mins after; how you "feel" after a pizza is no indication... fat slows the release of carbs into the blood stream, and reduces insulin sensitivity...

you can MEASURE all this, and you need to..

Insulin sensitivity does not cause dizziness- dizziness may come from being to low on carbs for the insulin available- this is usually to do with injected insulin, becuase, when you eat carbs your body releases as much insulin as required, if you're insensitive, you release more insulin, which can make you fat, but, it will not make you light headed, as your cells are require more insulin to do the normal job.. so you dont get hypo...

I think your dizziness has more to do with mismanagement of your injected insulin..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I cant believe Ausbuilt just came right out and called you fat and soft lol

at least i likened your hips to shakira...

"OOOhhhh your hips dont lie - you got a fat ass and you eat to much pie................."

lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

But would this account for the days I didn't inject insulin, I always had plenty of oats and virtago when injecting, the real dizzy spells occurred on the days I didn't take slin. I will be buying a BG meter today and post results.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I cant believe Ausbuilt just came right out and called you fat and soft lol
> 
> at least i likened your hips to shakira...
> 
> ...


Get back under you rock urinator, men are talking  x


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

R0B said:


> Glad your feeling better big man !!
> 
> Have a good day


Thankyou mate


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Get back under you rock urinator, men are talking  x


you just listening? xx

you'll be right mate - getting some sh1t hot advice here which is what this site is so good at


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> But would this account for the days I didn't inject insulin, I always had plenty of oats and virtago when injecting, the real dizzy spells occurred on the days I didn't take slin. I will be buying a BG meter today and post results.


if your dizzy spells are on days you didn't inject 'slin, then thats not the issue either- as the effects are over in a few hours (or 12 hours for the long acting stuff); leaves the possbility of low blood pressure.. but thats easy to measure too.... (and would be surprised if it was this!)

You really need to measure your BP and BG to make sure you're on the right track..

still quite mysterious!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I think you have caught a dose of gay :lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I think you have caught a dose of gay :lol:


i then recommend more oxys... used in all the AIDS wasting studies :smartass:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

aus, you would recommend more oxys for the common cold


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

well im off to get a BG meter, i personally think T4 just dont agree with me, always felt very anxious at the best of times on it and always tapered up to higher dosages, always made me feel like clen when i took them. any way i feel fine now.

today i trained shoulders and traps

bit of a good and bad day really

warm up

3 sets of 10

side lat raises (10kg)

standing barbell front press

10xbar (twice) warm up

10x 60kg

10x 80kg

6/7x 100kg

standing barbell rear press

10x bar

10x 40kg

10x 60kg

10x 80kg

Hammer strength front hammer grip military press

10x30kg

10x60kg

10x90kg

seated rear delt raises

3x10reps 10kg

Front barbell shrugs

15x 140kg

10x 220kg

4x 260kg (straps snapped and grip failed)

5x 280kg (new straps gave too much and grip failed)

next week when straps are worn in i will nail it

finished off on machine side lat raises, 3 sets


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

My liquid lunch:

Tin of waitrose (best tuna) tuna with o/o

150g Scottish oats

Cup of orange juice

Water

BAM!!! Just try not to puke!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> My liquid lunch:
> 
> Tin of waitrose (best tuna) tuna with o/o
> 
> ...


would rather eat sick mate....

nice shoulder session pal !!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> would rather eat sick mate....
> 
> nice shoulder session pal !!!!


X2 !!

Next you'll be blending up a 12" ham and pineapple


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Next on the blending schedule is chicken breast and rice and broccoli, hope I can down that!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Next on the blending schedule is chicken breast and rice and broccoli, hope I can down that!!!


why would you blend all the food ??? i would have thought the food you needed to eat you may aswell enjoy it... its not hardcore you know just cos you blend ya fcukin tuna lol...instead of just looking like a cnut, you just look like a daft cnut pmsl !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

It might taste rank but if you can handle it blending is a great way to get the calories in

I wouldnt do it tho.... Fcuk that


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> why would you blend all the food ??? i would have thought the food you needed to eat you may aswell enjoy it... its not hardcore you know just cos you blend ya fcukin tuna lol...instead of just looking like a cnut, you just look like a daft cnut pmsl !!!


to be honest, eating is all good and well but when you hit a certain weight, if your getting enough calories in, you no longer enjoy eating, 200g protein, fair enough but when your hitting 300+ you ****ing loath having to chew another bit of dry chicken breast that seems to take 5minutes to chew through every bite, when you are simply just not hungry but its that time to eat again and your dreading having to eat another meal.

for me the novelty truly went years ago, i still love eating out or eating my cheat foods but put another bland meal infront of me no amount of sauce is going to stop me wanting to stab my eyes out with the fork before having to eat it lol

blending just gets the meal in and over with in a relatively quick time, no [email protected] about :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fair play to ya, u know what i do with my tuna


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

right quoted this out of my journal



Fatstuff said:


> Right just had first meal of day, appetite is shot still from being ill but managed to bang the calories in
> 
> Tin of mackerel on 2 slice toast no butter, 24g protein, roughly 500 kcals, pint of milk - 360 kcals, 34g protein, 3 scoops whey 354 kcals, protein 73g.
> 
> thats in total - one meal + drink - 1,214 cals 131g protein.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

none of that load of boll0cks blended tuna gack


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> none of that load of boll0cks blended tuna gack


how many times did you eat that day and how much protein from food fatty :tongue:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i only ate that and a small meal as im not very well, struggling to get my kcals in, as for protein sources i get mine from chicken, turkey, steak, pork, cod, haddock, mackerel, no eggs no tuna, yeah at the mo its a bit of an overreliance on powder, only because im ill lol, but still, gets the protein nice and high without blending 5hit and holding ur nose and drinking it, - oh 5hit i forgot though, i only digest 32g of that protein, what a waste, the rest must disappear in thin air


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> i only ate that and a small meal as im not very well, struggling to get my kcals in, as for protein sources i get mine from chicken, turkey, steak, pork, cod, haddock, mackerel, no eggs no tuna, yeah at the mo its a bit of an overreliance on powder, only because im ill lol, but still, gets the protein nice and high without blending 5hit and holding ur nose and drinking it, - oh 5hit i forgot though, i only digest 32g of that protein, what a waste, the rest must disappear in thin air


look up protein enema's, why do you think Ureil is so big


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> why would you blend all the food ??? i would have thought the food you needed to eat you may aswell enjoy it... its not hardcore you know just cos you blend ya fcukin tuna lol...instead of just looking like a cnut, you just look like a daft cnut pmsl !!!


I once went to a seminar by an IFBB pro called Mike Matarazzo, and he said whenever he couldnt finish eating a meal, or just could face it, even though it was meal time (i.e every 2 hours); he would just blend his meal with apple juice and down it...

Apparantly "jumbo" Palumbo did the same thing..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> I once went to a seminar by an IFBB pro called Mike Matarazzo, and he said whenever he couldnt finish eating a meal, or just could face it, even though it was meal time (i.e every 2 hours); he would just blend his meal with apple juice and down it...
> 
> Apparantly "jumbo" Palumbo did the same thing..


If thats what it took to get big mate, i would be cancelling my gym membership, closing my account on here and be saying goodbye any chance of muscle, hello kfc and beer


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> to be honest, eating is all good and well but when you hit a certain weight, if your getting enough calories in, you no longer enjoy eating, 200g protein, fair enough but when your hitting 300+ you ****ing loath having to chew another bit of dry chicken breast that seems to take 5minutes to chew through every bite, when you are simply just not hungry but its that time to eat again and your dreading having to eat another meal.
> 
> for me the novelty truly went years ago, i still love eating out or eating my cheat foods but put another bland meal infront of me no amount of sauce is going to stop me wanting to stab my eyes out with the fork before having to eat it lol
> 
> blending just gets the meal in and over with in a relatively quick time, no [email protected] about :thumbup1:


yeah i get where you're coming from... I'm on 500g day protein as my diet staple- staying lean i eat 50-70g carbs/day; if i'm bulking it will be 150g carbs/day, thats the only differnence..

I eat:

breakfast: 8-12egg whites, protein shake,

following meals: 500g chicken 3x day

the rest of the protein: protein shakes... each shake has 70-100g protein... from a variety of low carb protein powders, but USN Ultra Lean Whey is current fave. I know about half my protein comes from shakes, but hell, its still high quality protein (water blended), and I just cant stomach much more than 1.5kg day of chicken- sometimes, though sometimes if i have a big steak for one of the meals, i'll hit 1.8kg of meat for the day..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> If thats what it took to get big mate, i would be cancelling my gym membership, closing my account on here and be saying goodbye any chance of muscle, hello kfc and beer


well rice and beer is a mainstay of sumo wrestlers... they are big... choose your physique, and match your diet..


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

When I was dieting earlier this year I was blending 1kg of chicken breasts with a can of condensed chicken soup (only 19g carbs), doubled with water and threw in a scotch bonnet and a garlic clove, delicious and easy to consume when you're tired of chewing on chicken!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> yeah i get where you're coming from... I'm on 500g day protein as my diet staple- staying lean i eat 50-70g carbs/day; if i'm bulking it will be 150g carbs/day, thats the only differnence..
> 
> I eat:
> 
> ...


is this cooked weight or uncooked weight? still get very confused on this as so many people say so many different things to how much 100g of chicken actually has as its not specified cooked or uncooked???

as for the eggs, id sooner drink them raw, cant stand cooked eggs, i struggle with eating 4 eggs at the best of times


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i would say cooked weight mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> well rice and beer is a mainstay of sumo wrestlers... they are big... choose your physique, and match your diet..


Ill stick to not blending tuna and see how i go from there lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> i would say cooked weight mate


200g of cooked chicken is A LOT!!! Let alone 500g!!! i dont think i could do that :huh:

conscripts idea is good though


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> is this cooked weight or uncooked weight? still get very confused on this as so many people say so many different things to how much 100g of chicken actually has as its not specified cooked or uncooked???
> 
> as for the eggs, id sooner drink them raw, cant stand cooked eggs, i struggle with eating 4 eggs at the best of times


i like cooked eggs, feel like i'm actually eating something! LOL i tend to have them hardboiled so i can easily drop the yoke, and eat them in the car on the way to work etc.



Fatstuff said:


> i would say cooked weight mate


correct- cooked weight- i tend to get the pre-cooked chicken breasts in 2packs at waitrose/tesco/M&S etc usually have 250g/pack or thereabouts, and I either eat them straight from the pack (tesco sell skinless ones in single packs) if I'm on the road, or in a salad if i'm at home/office.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i always go on cooked weight, does that mean i could be eating more protein than i think?

edit:just read aus's above


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> i like cooked eggs, feel like i'm actually eating something! LOL i tend to have them hardboiled so i can easily drop the yoke, and eat them in the car on the way to work etc.
> 
> correct- cooked weight- i tend to get the pre-cooked chicken breasts in 2packs at waitrose/tesco/M&S etc usually have 250g/pack or thereabouts, and I either eat them straight from the pack (tesco sell skinless ones in single packs) if I'm on the road, or in a salad if i'm at home/office.


Jeez aus my mouth is going dry just thinking about them :sad:

but i suppose its what we got to do to get what we want.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Jeez aus my mouth is going dry just thinking about them :sad:
> 
> but i suppose its what we got to do to get what we want.


i do try and have a steak or two at dinner instead of chicken.. just depends if i get home from work at a decent time.. if I'm at work til 9pm its gonna be chicken thats pre-cooked for speed... LOL

but yeah, if being lean was easy and pleasant everyone would be.. id prefer burgers or pizza (i'm human) but i've found that even on DNP, you can't eat whatever you feel like (despite what they say on some stupid USA forums..)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well im on the thinking that im not a competetive bodybuilder, this is not my proffesion its just a hobby, and its also a lifetime committment. so as an ongoing concern i will eat as close as i can get to the right foods, i will also continue to have a variety of foods that reach my goals and enjoy what im putting into my body ..

no dissing anyone that wants to blend there food or whatever but my opinion is if im not going to enjoy what im doing it wont be a long term goal that i will stick with !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well im on the thinking that im not a competetive bodybuilder, this is not my proffesion its just a hobby, and its also a lifetime committment. so as an ongoing concern i will eat as close as i can get to the right foods, i will also continue to have a variety of foods that reach my goals and enjoy what im putting into my body ..
> 
> no dissing anyone that wants to blend there food or whatever but my opinion is if im not going to enjoy what im doing it wont be a long term goal that i will stick with !!!


i hear that bro, but speaking for myself and only myself, i will tolerate the necessary pains if i can enjoy the results, iv had many a day where i have wondered "what if i ate more" etc, i dont want to feel like that anymore, i want to know im doing my upmost to achieve what i can, i will never knock anyone for doing something different or force a believe down their neck but i just concentrate on myself and do/try what i feel is needed or even just try it regardless of need but more for experience. no i dont enjoy necking a liquified meal but i hate the feeling i get as the day draws to the end that i could of eaten a bit more or hit better targets if only i had pushed

i believe us as bodybuilders, strongmen or what ever have to push the boundries, iv been a [email protected] to let things get the better of me and stupidly im on the thought of cutting my nose off to spite my face mentality, so in other words im a stubborn [email protected]@rd and if its a couple of meals that stand between me and my goals, im liquifying those [email protected] and necking them lol :gun_bandana:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> i hear that bro, but speaking for myself and only myself, i will tolerate the necessary pains if i can enjoy the results, iv had many a day where i have wondered "what if i ate more" etc, i dont want to feel like that anymore, i want to know im doing my upmost to achieve what i can, i will never knock anyone for doing something different or force a believe down their neck but i just concentrate on myself and do/try what i feel is needed or even just try it regardless of need but more for experience. no i dont enjoy necking a liquified meal but i hate the feeling i get as the day draws to the end that i could of eaten a bit more or hit better targets if only i had pushed
> 
> i believe us as bodybuilders, strongmen or what ever have to push the boundries, iv been a [email protected] to let things get the better of me and stupidly im on the thought of cutting my nose off to spite my face mentality, so in other words im a stubborn [email protected]@rd and if its a couple of meals that stand between me and my goals, im liquifying those [email protected] and necking them lol :gun_bandana:


that my man is what i respect in you or anyone else that will push the boundries to achieve there goals..

far too many people (me included in the past) spin there wheels ..

repped X


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

My two new purchases


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> that my man is what i respect in you or anyone else that will push the boundries to achieve there goals..
> 
> far too many people (me included in the past) spin there wheels ..
> 
> repped X


That's why there is us and them my friend, I refuse to assimilate peacefully with them lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

So BP is saying I have mild hyper tension in sys, but dia has just made the cut off for normal (up to 90)


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> So BP is saying I have mild hyper tension in sys, but dia has just made the cut off for normal (up to 90)


start taking some enalapril, 20mg/day while on cycle. Thats not healthy... though to be fair best tested in the morning


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> start taking some enalapril, 20mg/day while on cycle. Thats not healthy... *though to be fair best tested in the morning*


yes i agree, and before your egg bacon sausage tomato and fried bread shake mate pmsl !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Pmsl flinty


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> My two new purchases


how much you pay for the kit mate ??? did the cuff fit over your arm ok mate ???


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

My 2nd,3rd and 4th meals of the day are 200g chicken with 62.5 gms of rice. I'm sick of it tbh. Alot of the time i fill my mouth with water and swallow. I've just had braces fitted(at 43!) so i can't chew chicken for a while. What a fvcking relief. Tuna and wholemeal Breda for me now.Yum


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> start taking some enalapril, 20mg/day while on cycle. Thats not healthy... though to be fair best tested in the morning


Can I get this where I get my metformin? United pharmacies etc? Iv always had highish BP :-(

Have had a fair bit to consume today and also a pre workout which has prob kicked it up a notch

Lol flinty don't knock the egg, sausage and bacon liquidised sandwhich, it's the food of kings...... With no teeth


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> how much you pay for the kit mate ??? did the cuff fit over your arm ok mate ???


Found it for £40 in Argos, only [email protected] that would fit properly, the regular ones are too small

Also boots are doing BG meters half price so £7.50


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

2 grams of test e

500mg deca

Straight in the quads and glute!!!

Now time for another tuna shake, this time

Tin of tuna

2 bananas

Scoop nut but

Orange juice

Good thing I got this liquidiser, the metformin tabs are ruining my appetite


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sureno said:


> 2 grams of test e
> 
> 500mg deca
> 
> ...


You filthy dirty disgusting bastard !

What did that concoction taste like then ?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> You filthy dirty disgusting bastard !
> 
> What did that concoction taste like then ?


Lol making it now, will let you know


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Did you ever see Jstars bulking shake mate ?

VILE wasnt in it !


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Right that shake wasn't half bad actually, the orange juice and nut but really cut down the fishness, my mrs heaved at the smell but what does she know


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> Did you ever see Jstars bulking shake mate ?
> 
> VILE wasnt in it !


Link please


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Right that shake wasn't half bad actually, the orange juice and nut but really cut down the fishness, my mrs heaved at the smell but what does she know


Looks nice..... If your in a coma 

Your a bigger man than me mate, not just in a literal sense!

Rep in the post.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Can I get this where I get my metformin? United pharmacies etc? Iv always had highish BP :-(
> 
> Have had a fair bit to consume today and also a pre workout which has prob kicked it up a notch
> 
> Lol flinty don't knock the egg, sausage and bacon liquidised sandwhich, it's the food of kings...... With no teeth


yep, you can get enalapril at the usual online pharmacies.. if dieting and taken with yohimbine, it will make you leaner too...



Sureno said:


> Found it for £40 in Argos, only [email protected] that would fit properly, the regular ones are too small
> 
> Also boots are doing BG meters half price so £7.50


yeah I had to get an extra large cuff for mine... but then got an omron wrist monitor... was expensive though..


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice 1 aus.

Off to do chest today

One thing I did learn don't have orange juice and milk so close together lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Nice 1 aus.
> 
> Off to do chest today
> 
> One thing I did learn don't have orange juice and milk so close together lol


Hmmm, can't imagine that was pleasant 

Have a good session bro.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Yep I have very mild hypertension!!!

Taken today at 09:00hrs on empty

Twice the 2nd time I controlled my breathing and tried to relax as I always get a bit worked up with worry before a reading and it throws it off, so second time when I realise I'm not going to die i relax and

It goes back down


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

it's not horrific mate but you are a bit high on that...

I haven't done mine for a while actually - will do it now.................I have the Omron M6 (IIRC) - got it from medisave a couple of years back....was about 60 ish quid i think

obviously mine has the GIANT cuff fo my quad sized guns


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Yep I have very mild hypertension!!!
> 
> Taken today at 09:00hrs on empty
> 
> ...


Did you see my bit about this in my journal buddy.... Was before flinty asked you?!

Berry fruits, buy some, eat some, measure after an hour and you'll be pleasantly surprised


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

cheers guys, im trying to source some enalapril but united pharmacies dont have any and im not sure of any others, so any suggestions to an online pharmacy that is reputable would be greatly appreciated guys. Rob i will check it out buddy


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Did you see my bit about this in my journal buddy.... Was before flinty asked you?!
> 
> Berry fruits, buy some, eat some, measure after an hour and you'll be pleasantly surprised


where are you ya chimp ??


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Not caught up on this log for a while but fk me mate liquidizing tuna? haha you've lost the plot!  the things we do ay! I'm gunna try Con's chicken soup idea though!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

142 over 86 - little bit high but i am on a sh1t load of gear lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> 142 over 86 - little bit high but i am on a sh1t load of gear lol


you need to cut out a bit of salt i think mate pmsl


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> 142 over 86 - little bit high but i am on a sh1t load of gear lol


we are on similar courses so feel a bit better, im not on any arimidex yet either till i drop the dbol shortly so that should help reduces BP


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

they reckon a couple of sticks of celery really bring it down too.....


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah, check this thread out, going to do some bits and pieces flinty recommends as cant get any enalapril

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/155799-ways-lowering-blood-pressure-while-cycle.html


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

couple of things for you to read sureno, Stuff you prob already know

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/43398-baby-food.html

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=118076001&page=1


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> they reckon a couple of sticks of celery really bring it down too.....


well not if you stick them up your 4rse it dont ....


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> couple of things for you to read sureno, Stuff you prob already know
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/43398-baby-food.html
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=118076001&page=1


The person who "that" film was based on told me himself, we have bumped into eachother a number of times, sound guy. Will check the other link


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Sureno said:


> The person who "that" film was based on told me himself, we have bumped into eachother a number of times, sound guy. Will check the other link


I remember watching a doc on bodybuilding a few years back, Some welsh lad blended his tuna up and ate baby food. Bruce lee would make steak and liver shakes. I tried tuna blended once and it made me heave so fair play to you. tuna and orange though !!!! you should know that its duck and orange and tuna and lemon !!!!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

May drop a Charlie sheen and do tuna and tiger blood lol


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

I've heard Hibiscus tea is very good for getting BP down, i think Con mentioned this on TM? couple of cups a day and some celery will sort you out


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi mate, regarding high blood pressure, fruit flavoured teas which contain Hibiscus are proven to lower BP and also act as a mild diuretic. Next time you're in tescos have a look down the tea isles, be sure to check the ingredients on pack first, cheap as chips too. This is my first line of defence for high blood pressure.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hibiscus_tea#Medical_studies


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Training was HARD today, cheat was weak :-( and had a scoop of 1.M.R, feel sick now and in a ****ty mood. Just the way I like it lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Zangief said:


> I've heard Hibiscus tea is very good for getting BP down, i think Con mentioned this on TM? couple of cups a day and some celery will sort you out


Damn you beat me too it! Should of read all the recent pages! :cursing:


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Had to crash out last night, felt rough, bit of a temp, nauseas etc from where Iv been training very intensely, thankgod I have today off


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

couple days off wont hurt mate


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

mate you're doing something wrong if you feel rough all the time... etc. A good start is take the enalapril, get your BP down- its dangerous where it is. If you're training intensely, even on AAS you need more than one off day- AAS help muscles recover, not your nervous system- sounds to me like you need more than one day off..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah come on sureno dont be another one of the all the gear no idea crew, get yourself sorted properly and take a few days off to sort your self out , then hit it hard again !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sureno's like - u mean I'm supposed to train while on all this gear ??? :huh:


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> mate you're doing something wrong if you feel rough all the time... etc. A good start is take the enalapril, get your BP down- its dangerous where it is. If you're training intensely, even on AAS you need more than one off day- AAS help muscles recover, not your nervous system- sounds to me like you need more than one day off..


Just can't source any enalapril at current, united pharma is out. I train 4 on 2 off, I train very hard and the last 3 days have been an extra push on my body as iv started a pre workout drink, so I think it's shocked it. The nausea I believe is due to the metformin I will perceiver and in the mean time try and source the enalapril

@flinty, im new to the peptide/hormone side of things mate so just learning the ropes bro and one thing is for sure, no matter what you read on paper, it can always change on you

And boys, I do appreciate all the great help your offering


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Finished work, now home to eat, sh!t and sleep for a bit then up to eat some more then back to sleep to wake up at 4 for work again!!! Going to rest my steroid ridden bones today and tomorrow


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mate health before mass... No point in bein a big cnut that can't get out of bed cos he's too Fcuked... Take some time off get a few tuna pasta shakes down ya and hit it hard once recovered


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah try to be more intuitive with your training energy mate..

It's little use saying "I train 4 on 2 off" if you are fuked then have 4 off or 6...

You need to hit it when you are strong not fuked.

It's meant to be enjoyable bro


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> yeah try to be more intuitive with your training energy mate..
> 
> It's little use saying "I train 4 on 2 off" if you are fuked then have 4 off or 6...
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^ you know every now and again the mans advice is fcukin legendary , glad he on our side !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey boys, iv been hitting the gym no matter how [email protected] I am, suppose that's bad then, iv just been asleep for 4hrs, was mullered lol going to try eat and go back sleep now

Always just thought you where an ugly face uri baby  x


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

Sweet Dreams


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Just can't source any enalapril at current, united pharma is out. I train 4 on 2 off, I train very hard and the last 3 days have been an extra push on my body as iv started a pre workout drink, so I think it's shocked it. The nausea I believe is due to the metformin I will perceiver and in the mean time try and source the enalapril
> 
> @flinty, im new to the peptide/hormone side of things mate so just learning the ropes bro and one thing is for sure, no matter what you read on paper, it can always change on you
> 
> And boys, I do appreciate all the great help your offering


Really? I got it of unitedpharmacies.co.uk no probs at all.. you only need 20mg/day, doesnt matter which brand.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> Really? I got it of unitedpharmacies.co.uk no probs at all.. you only need 20mg/day, doesnt matter which brand.


bro every single version is out of stock :crying:

all say "contact for stock info"


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> bro every single version is out of stock :crying:
> 
> all say "contact for stock info"


alldaychemist.com has them, in stock. I've used both companies before.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> alldaychemist.com has them, in stock. I've used both companies before.


your a super star mate, how long to take them for, just while on the gear?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

keep hammering the baby food mate


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

about 8 weeks ahead of schedule i want to try 0.5ml of super tren before todays back workout, should i?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> about 8 weeks ahead of schedule i want to try 0.5ml of super tren before todays back workout, should i?


FFS - the sensible side of me advises you have a few more days of feeling wll before adding in another med.....

But the devil in me wants you to jab the whole vial into you scrotum and go train lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Updating this by saying this week all I have been wanting to eat is mc Donald's big macs and quarters with cheese, I want even say how many I have had :-(


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Updating this by saying this week all I have been wanting to eat is mc Donald's big macs and quarters with cheese, I want even say how many I have had :-(


Too many......

You'll come good buddy!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Updating this by saying this week all I have been wanting to eat is mc Donald's big macs and quarters with cheese, I want even say how many I have had :-(


Did u blend them first?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Did u blend them first?


no but i bet he wiped them around his face like a fat pie eating chunkmeister !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> no but i bet he wiped them around his face like a fat pie eating chunkmeister !!!


Lol I always enjoy my food ;-)

Anyway this morning I'm singing before doing legs.

This is to the spiderman theme

Super tren,

Super tren,

Super tren... I'm taking super tren

And repeat


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok so 1ml into delt, probably placebo effect but feeling a slight shortness of breath, could be down to being a bit bunged up this morning due to excessive mucus as I have thin nasal passages (collapsed) from boxing, any way I'm being picked up at 09:40 so it gives me 60min to kick in, 75 by the time we train.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

drop us your routine on here for legs mate !!! would like to see a leg pic too lets have a look at the turkish kebabs haha X


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Will do you kebab lover, my legs are **** though lol but will post later with the routine we did, I am planning on trying to destroy my legs today


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Will do you kebab lover, my legs are **** though lol but will post later with the routine we did, I am planning on trying to destroy my legs today


good lad..

BP check for you this morning mate

121/83 lol its getting fcukin better


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> good lad..
> 
> BP check for you this morning mate
> 
> 121/83 lol its getting fcukin better


I'm battling with mine, my enaparil should be here any day now and I'm doing cv and eating berries and celery


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Done legs and cv.... [email protected]!!!

Anyway

Squats

10x bar

10x 60kg

10x 80kg

7x 100kg

2x 120kg

Yes I'm very weak on legs I know lol

Leg press

10x 120kg

10x 170kg

10x 210kg

8x 290kg

Leg extensions on machine

3x 15 on the stack

Hams single raise

3x 8 reps

Then some weird body weight squat thing lol

2x10 reps

4 reps to failure and couldn't get up lol

Calves toes pointed in

3x15reps on the standing machine

Any way my legs are sh!te lol here's a picture of the things lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Done legs and cv.... [email protected]!!!
> 
> Anyway
> 
> ...


mate i was really expecting you to be an animal with squats as you seem to be so strong all over body .. anyway keep it up pal , Try not to feel too bad that ROB has you on squats by 30 kilos pmsl i will try not to keep reminding you haha !!!

whats the stack weight on leg extensions ??

what CV did you do mate ????


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

mate im really bad on legs, never trained them before as used to box and the real reason was im lazy lol, when i did squat my form was atrocious so in reality iv been squatting properly now for 4 weeks, its improving, when i first started i struggled with a total of 50kg!!!! now im doing what im doing so its really just a matter of time for my legs to catch up. legs ARE my weakest body part BUT i try very hard to bring them up.

stack weight is 100 something, not sure whether lbs or kg???? but each brick is a 5???

for CV i did 15 minutes on the treadmill and worked up a good sweat

lol as for ROB im just happy i dont have those jeans he wears 

nah i dont really get caught up in the ego thing, i lift what i can as long as i get results im more then happy


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah mate only pulling your weak leg mate lol..

seriously though good to see you hitting legs now mate, i have a feeling that they will become addictive to train when you see them progressing so fast and you become addicted to getting the doms in them...

100 pounds is probably what it is i would be surprised if you were leg extending heavier than squatting or even anywhere near it mate ...

just keep on going pal all will be good ..

well done on cardio too mate , dont you just feel so much better already lol X


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

i actually feel like my lungs have expanded, my breathing seems deeper and fuller since starting a bit of cardio so yes mate cv is well worth it.

i actually love training legs as im seeing the most development in them and like you said i love feeling DOMS in them as it reminds me that iv done some work if that makes sense, i think my weight will shoot up too when i get into the swing of things and start pushing some respectable weight


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyhows, iv had

4 scoops pro recover after the gym

Chicken and sweetcorn sandwich

Tuna, celery and orange juice shake

Debating what to eat now, shake hasn't really done anything for me lol

Got a long drive to Kent in a bit too :-/


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Anyhows, iv had
> 
> 4 scoops pro recover after the gym
> 
> ...


do you have many good fats in your food mate ???


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Always olive oil, peanut butter and almonds find their way into my daily food intake, mainly olive oil though and I do have oily fish a couple of times a week, I have stopped supplementing omega 3 however as getting sick of tablets


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Always olive oil, peanut butter and almonds find their way into my daily food intake, mainly olive oil though and I do have oily fish a couple of times a week, I have stopped supplementing omega 3 however as getting sick of tablets


u could blend them up


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

I was meant to do the food shop for the week tonight but thought I'd re evaluate and only just get the essentials, just hoping the mrs don't notice


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sureno said:


> I was meant to do the food shop for the week tonight but thought I'd re evaluate and only just get the essentials, just hoping the mrs don't notice


No jaffa cakes ? Shame on you !


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

Sureno said:


> I was meant to do the food shop for the week tonight but thought I'd re evaluate and only just get the essentials, just hoping the mrs don't notice


Fvcking Rollback offers !

PMSL


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Tesco club card points


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

not even a packet of tampax and a pint of milk................class lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Uriel said:


> not even a packet of tampax and a pint of milk................class lol


my mrs would be fine as long as i share the hyges ;-)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> my mrs would be fine as long as i share the hyges ;-)


thats cos she is hardcore like you mate lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Chest day today, bring it on lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Cheat day today, bring it on lol


Fixed


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Chest day today, bring it on lol


me too.....i'm going large I think.....try for a recent pb....160kg


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Fixed


I wish 

1ml Super tren loaded, gym for 10 and some muscle fibres to be shredded up

Then on the menu for today:

Rice and peas

King prawns with a little sweet chilli

Broccoli


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> me too.....i'm going large I think.....try for a recent pb....160kg


1 rep or a couple on this?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Sureno said:


> 1 rep or a couple on this?


10!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> 1 rep or a couple on this?


3 min


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i can get 8 out on 140..........5 or 6 on 150 and i have recetly had a 155 for reps but the strength is coming on hard............so long as i have a good joint/ligamnet prep and warm up and everything feels good - i'll fling the 160 up


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i can get 8 out on 140..........5 or 6 on 150 and i have recetly had a 155 for reps but the strength is coming on hard............so long as i have a good joint/ligamnet prep and warm up and everything feels good - i'll fling the 160 up


Impressive mate!! Double what I can do lol.

I'm sure you'll do it Uri


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

You got me wondering if I can get 1 rep on 160 now


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh and that's incline, you on flat?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Sureno said:


> You got me wondering if I can get 1 rep on 160 now


Not on squats :whistling:


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

R0B said:


> Not on squats :whistling:


[email protected], I'm sh!t on legs but not for long lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Sureno said:


> [email protected], I'm sh!t on legs but not for long lol


Only kiddin bro.

Legs are easy to master, you'll blast past me in no time!!

Gonna buy my special plasters today


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Oh and that's incline, you on flat?


tbh there is not a massive difference for me - i rep 140's on incline all day but i will be flat for the 160

i did 180 raw for reps years ago but never quite got back to it


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Well chest today for has been sh!t, think from really smashing my shoulders the other day and jabbing my delt this morning my shoulder has been aching on every push, not a good ache either but a dirty bone grinding ache especially when it comes to putting the bar down and letting go


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Well chest today for has been sh!t, think from really smashing my shoulders the other day and jabbing my delt this morning my shoulder has been aching on every push, not a good ache either but a dirty bone grinding ache especially when it comes to putting the bar down and letting go


Ouch!

That doesn't sound good mate.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Shoulders calmed down now was only when I put pressure on it that it aggravated it, tomorrow I have back but due to work circumstances causing to have already trained back 4 days ago I will be focussing on a lot of pumping exercises keeping the weight light.

On the drug side iv decided to administer the super test 120minutes before as I think I'm missing the peak as I get really cranky towards the end of my session.

I has also started 0.5mg of arimidex to be taken every 3 days.

As for the metformin, today is the first day my eating has stabilised slightly and iv had 2 good meals, 1 ok meal and 3 shakes giving me my 300g of protein but I aim to take it up a notch as sides settle. Today is also the day iv cranked up the dosage of metformin to 1500mg, I started on 500mg a day then as I got used to it went to 1000mg and now 1500mg by means of 2x850mg tablets after lunch and lastly after supper.

I have taken 10mg melatonin to help with sleep and 8iu of HGH prior to bed

Tomorrow I have to jab :-(

8ml test 2000mg

2ml deca 500mg

Thinking about introducing 500mg eq???

Going to wait on the parabolin just yet and the oxy will commense when my favourite drug of all is ready to rock and roll in my system...

INSULIN  I really love this stuff, I mean I prefer it to any aas but when combined its sheer power to the user!!! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Sureno said:


> Tomorrow I have to jab :-(
> 
> 8ml test 2000mg
> 
> 2ml deca 500mg


Dont envy you at all mate, injecting 10ml of gear!  I hate injecting the measly 2ml i do every 7 days :lol:


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Iv done all my body parts this week and have a day spare, should I re do back??? Or chill out???


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Iv done all my body parts this week and have a day spare, should I re do back??? Or chill out???


chill my man.. even god rested 1day a week..


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> chill my man.. even god rested 1day a week..


Lol wish I saw this when I'm not in the gym lol I have two days off from tomoz and have guest passes to some David lyod gym so going to unwind in the sauna by hopefully turning the steam up and stumbling into some boobies lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> turning the steam up and stumbling into some boobies lol


the old fulllength mirrors eh? careful lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Some one help me out here, my butt cheeks are getting sore and so are my quads, delts are [email protected] from years of abuse so I don't put much in any more may jab the bi but it's just so many jabs I'm sick of it now lol


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Shoulders? You could always jab me with it if you have had enough :whistling:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I feel your pain bro. This is one of the main reasons I packed in jabbing a few years back. It becomes torture. All future cycles will be designed around minimum jabbing before worrying about getting maximum benefit from them.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

10ml of gear..f*ckin hell


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Some one help me out here, my butt cheeks are getting sore and so are my quads, delts are [email protected] from years of abuse so I don't put much in any more may jab the bi but it's just so many jabs I'm sick of it now lol


Traps maybe......


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Right, job done, no [email protected] about, no plasters and thankfully no bicep!

2x 3ml quad shots

2x 2ml delt shots

2x 1ml tri shots

12ml done!!!

Going to do traps and bus for the tren when I start


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't know why u don't just do 2x3ml quads today and 2x3ml quads on Wednesday, that's still 12ml a week and less fannying around


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I don't know why u don't just do 2x3ml quads today and 2x3ml quads on Wednesday, that's still 12ml a week and less fannying around


With larger amounts 3ml+ I like to leave 7 days


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Furry muff, I've only done just over 2ml but I could easily do it again in couple days


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Furry muff, I've only done just over 2ml but I could easily do it again in couple days


2ml is fine but you will find as the muscle gets more scarred it is sore at times, I just play safe mate, I don't let it build up too much


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

get someone to jab your lats mate, traps and all heads of your delts !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> get someone to jab your lats mate, traps and all heads of your delts !!!


I can do traps easily BUT all heads of your delt??? I was told there are too many nerves in the front and rear, also not keen on lats, also don't like the idea of some one else sticking me

Definitely curious about my lats though flinty


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> I can do traps easily BUT all heads of your delt??? I was told there are too many nerves in the front and rear, also not keen on lats, also don't like the idea of some one else sticking me


i do mymates delts all 3 of them and traps


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i do mymates delts all 3 of them and traps


Hmmm where on the front delt and pix please if you can bro


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Hmmm where on the front delt and pix please if you can bro


pics of what lol your body will be different ...

front delt is massive mate normally biggest , tens delt and pick a meatier bit towards your inner chest. most nerves go over close to armpit side....

also do your pecs mate !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Nah [email protected] that mate I'm leaving my front delts, they're big but it is creeping me out lol may try calf muscle


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Nah [email protected] that mate I'm leaving my front delts, they're big but it is creeping me out lol may try calf muscle


thats worse than fron delts lol.... meaty great bi fcukin vessels in the calf even Uriel sh1ts it in the calves..

do your pecs


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> thats worse than fron delts lol.... meaty great bi fcukin vessels in the calf even Uriel sh1ts it in the calves..
> 
> do your pecs


Pmsl uriel sh!tting it? Lol would love to see that, my chest is too flat I think, hmmm will feel it out I think and try lats and front delt with an orange pin bro


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Pmsl uriel sh!tting it? Lol would love to see that, my chest is too flat I think, hmmm will feel it out I think and try lats and front delt with an orange pin bro


your chest is too flat ??? you fcukin kidding me, so you cant squat for sh1t and your flat chested , what the fook are you doing gear for then mate hahahaha x


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> your chest is too flat ??? you fcukin kidding me, so you cant squat for sh1t and your flat chested , what the fook are you doing gear for then mate hahahaha x


Lol cnut are we talking orange pins? The top of my chest isn't out that much, thought you do it at the top?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

You a fcukin bicep boy sureno.... flat chest, girly squat... You must be joking


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Breda said:


> You a fcukin bicep boy sureno.... flat chest, girly squat... You must be joking


Lol cnuts, I'm not sticking a pin into my chest unless it's from the side or bottom


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> You a fcukin bicep boy sureno.... flat chest, girly squat... You must be joking


yes mate sounds like it ,, but he will probably say his biceps arent very big either , i reckon he is a pidgeon chested , twiglet legged fcukin neanderthal looking ****** hahahaha

19 stone of fcukin belt and beard by sounds of it lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am misisng something here l know but why are you struglling for sites to jab mate.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno:2642831 said:


> Lol cnuts, I'm not sticking a pin into my chest unless it's from the side or bottom


Mate I'm sure you already know how to stick a needle in your chest but fatstuff linked me to http://www.spotinjections.com/index3.htm yesterday and the guy jabbing his chest is a twig.... Have a look


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am misisng something here l know but why are you struglling for sites to jab mate.


Il talk to you Milky because the other two are cnuts lol

I have 12ml+ a week to jab, so want to be able to rotate my sites a little


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> I am misisng something here l know but why are you struglling for sites to jab mate.


cos he is a skinny cnut with no muscle to jab into ... this journals should be in natty section milky pmsl !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Il talk to you Milky because the other two are cnuts lol
> 
> I have 12ml+ a week to jab, so want to be able to rotate my sites a little


Christ !

So how much per jab mate or how many jabs ?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2642832 said:


> PMSL couldn't have said it any better myself


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2642845 said:


> cos he is a skinny cnut with no muscle to jab into ... this journals should be in natty section milky pmsl !!!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Don't tell him that Milky is liable to delete his account for being in a natty journal


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Flinty, Breda go eat sh!t you [email protected] pmsl

It normally takes 4+ shots, today took 6 shots, gear dosage is at 250mg per ml


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

You lot are a bunch of [email protected] [email protected] I'm actually feeling skinny now you cnuts!!! Your little mind games have worked!!!!

PMSL


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno:2642871 said:


> You lot are a bunch of [email protected] [email protected] I'm actually feeling skinny now you cnuts!!! Your little mind games have worked!!!!
> 
> PMSL


You always feel skinny you daft cnut that's why you run the kinda cycle you're running... Don't blame us for your body dismorphia 

Go jab your ironing board chest, blend a pizza and crisps and feel better about yourself


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> You always feel skinny you daft cnut that's why you run the kinda cycle you're running... Don't blame us for your body dismorphia
> 
> Go jab your ironing board chest, blend a pizza and crisps and feel better about yourself


hahahaha ironing board

Chick "SURENO i need you in my bedrrom straight away "

Sur " why do you want my body"

chick " yes please i have got a crease in my dress and cant get it out"

Sur " you want me to come and take your dress off"

Chick "no you cnut i need you to lie down so i can iron the crease out on your rdiculously flat body"

Sur "BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Personally l would rotate glutes and quads mate...

I have never jabbed anywhere but glutes even when doing a jab every other day tho TBH.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Any starting and current pictures mate?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Love your new laundry tattoo Sureno you looking good mate


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol no I was training years ago il look for a before pic but was never one for taking pics lol

Flinty and Breda go [email protected] eachother and make little brinty babies you pair of cnuts lol

Milky I can't rotate glute and quad as I did 3ml in each every 7 days, just wanted more of a break on the flutes and quad if I have too


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Lol no I was training years ago il look for a before pic but was never one for taking pics lol
> 
> Flinty and Breda go [email protected] eachother and make little brinty babies you pair of cnuts lol
> 
> Milky I can't rotate glute and quad as I did 3ml in each every 7 days, just wanted more of a break on the flutes and quad if I have too


i want some likes you ****** ori am gonna hound you like a fcukin dog lol... im giving out comedy gold here and your not even appreciating well yu can get fcuked right off then you flat boddied cnut !!!!

Whatever you do dont use a bigger needle than 1 inch it will come out the oher side of your back from your chest !!!

SURENO THE FLAT BODIED WONDER GREEK


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

[email protected] im on the app so likes aren't available yet, il have to work my fingers that little bit more if I go on a browser, your good but your not that good lol x


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

ur taking about as much as a regional competitive bodybuilder !


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> ur taking about as much as a regional competitive bodybuilder !


And loving every moment


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

u planning on doing any shows or is it 4 recreational purposes ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> u planning on doing any shows or is it 4 recreational purposes ?


Circus springs to mind


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Nah no shows, who knows just seeing where I can get too


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Its because ur a roid junkie, lets face facts


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Nah no shows, who knows just seeing where I can get too


you wont get much further than the fcukin laundrette the way your going mate .. they will be dragging you inside for emergency ironing services pmsl !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Enalapril has arrived today, 20mg before bed ed to help lower blood pressure


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

how long does the med take to lower bp?

As for your sites mate. My favourite for nice controlled jabs are pec and quads. I have started using glutes and can jab both now alone.

BIG muscle big oil volume. Small Muscle = small volume and more frequent rests from jabs

For me

Glute, can take 3 mil a week

Quad, 2.5 ml EW

Pec 1.5ml EW

tri/bi 1ml e2w

delt 1.5ml ew


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

there are people who will happily put more oil in and more often but IMO you are asking for oil abcessess taking the p1ss too much

i will open teardrops up next week with 1/2 ml then 1 ml e2w

I like to have a nice choice of sites and give them long regular breas to reduce scarring and disperse all oils


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> how long does the med take to lower bp?
> 
> As for your sites mate. My favourite for nice controlled jabs are pec and quads. I have started using glutes and can jab both now alone.
> 
> ...


My quads are nowhere near as big as yours, do u think I'm pushing it with 2ml then??? I don't want an abscess


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

I put 3ml into my quads, used to put 4ml into my delts lol

As for the enalapril not sure will be monitoring it, going to try my pecs

When you say tear drops you mean just above the knee right?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sureno said:


> I put 3ml into my quads, used to put 4ml into my delts lol
> 
> As for the enalapril not sure will be monitoring it, going to try my pecs
> 
> When you say tear drops you mean just above the knee right?


In his eye stoopid


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> In his eye stoopid


Could be the calf you Mong lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Baby cows don't need gear


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Uriel said:


> how long does the med take to lower bp?
> 
> As for your sites mate. My favourite for nice controlled jabs are pec and quads. I have started using glutes and can jab both now alone.
> 
> ...


i did seo's (with added AAS) in my rear delt, 2mL/day for 30days, then 1.5mL at the insertion, and another 1.5 at the origin, once a week for past 4 months... you get used to it... (though did take 800mg/ibuprofen to get to sleep every night the first month! LOL (1ml of that in each shot was test prop!)

i do 3ml in side and front delt no issues... thinking after xmas to do 1ml in each ab... to make the abs "thicker" or with better peaks if that makes sense..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> i did seo's (with added AAS) in my rear delt, 2mL/day for 30days, then 1.5mL at the insertion, and another 1.5 at the origin, once a week for past 4 months... you get used to it... (though did take 800mg/ibuprofen to get to sleep every night the first month! LOL (1ml of that in each shot was test prop!)
> 
> i do 3ml in side and front delt no issues... thinking after xmas to do 1ml in each ab... to make the abs "thicker" or with better peaks if that makes sense..


I am obviously a massive Gaylord lol.......


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> I put 3ml into my quads, used to put 4ml into my delts lol
> 
> As for the enalapril not sure will be monitoring it, going to try my pecs
> 
> When you say tear drops you mean just above the knee right?


yes - above and inner knee


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> i did seo's (with added AAS) in my rear delt, 2mL/day for 30days, then 1.5mL at the insertion, and another 1.5 at the origin, once a week for past 4 months... you get used to it... (though did take 800mg/ibuprofen to get to sleep every night the first month! LOL (1ml of that in each shot was test prop!)
> 
> i do 3ml in side and front delt no issues... thinking after xmas to do 1ml in each ab... to make the abs "thicker" or with better peaks if that makes sense..


Can l ask...

Are you MENTAL ???

My god man is there anywhere you wont jab ???

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I am obviously a massive Gaylord lol.......


nah, thats me mate.. sculpting my weak points for aesthetic reasons... (though to be fair my wife said my rear delts needed to balance side delts.. and while lean, she mentioned i needed more ab peak- becuase a bastard friend of mine back home in Oz, who's older than me did his abs.. and placed well in comps..)


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Milky said:


> Can l ask...
> 
> Are you MENTAL ???
> 
> ...


hmm let me think... umm.. since I've done caverject.. i can honestly say... anywhere is fair game! LOL


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I know I err on the side of cation with my jabbing.......I wasn't trying to say that was a finite amount or even a reccomendation - just what I put in ATM.

I dont use SEO's and I suppose you have to accept that is going to remain within the muscle as an oil....I guess you dont aspirate?

The thought of aspirating and pulling last jab oil into the barrel bothers me a bit...I kind of want it all dispersed and gone lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I know I err on the side of cation with my jabbing.......I wasn't trying to say that was a finite amount or even a reccomendation - just what I put in ATM.
> 
> I dont use SEO's and I suppose you have to accept that is going to remain within the muscle as an oil....I guess you dont aspirate?
> 
> The thought of aspirating and pulling last jab oil into the barrel bothers me a bit...I kind of want it all dispersed and gone lol


I DO aspirate.. when doing SEOs thats essential... odd thing is.. you don't draw any oil up... as if you're in vein, the barrel immediately get a blood drop in... and if you're not.. well the oil is damn hard to draw back out.. its really not how you'd think! (surprised me too).

also, you do build up to it.. and, i think the main issue is to use a 25gx1" needle for oils.. its the 23g needles that cause the issues.. really cause scar tissue...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> I DO aspirate.. when doing SEOs thats essential... odd thing is.. you don't draw any oil up... as if you're in vein, the barrel immediately get a blood drop in... and if you're not.. well the oil is damn hard to draw back out.. its really not how you'd think! (surprised me too).
> 
> also, you do build up to it.. and, i think the main issue is to use a 25gx1" needle for oils.. its the 23g needles that cause the issues.. really cause scar tissue...


yeah there was a kid on here a year or so ago was doing bicep injections pretty regular (i cant recall just how often but it was more than one a week)....he aspirated oil or sh1tty oil and filth after a while......it just stuck in my head......I used to use a forum before this one where a poster aspirated a sterile oil abcess on a quad....yuk

I always give a week for things to disperse....no real reason behind my thoughts other than those few things.

I think maybe you need that willingness to push things like you do to get anywhere in bodybuilding - maybe i am too cautious


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Uriel said:


> yeah there was a kid on here a year or so ago was doing bicep injections pretty regular (i cant recall just how often but it was more than one a week)....he aspirated oil or sh1tty oil and filth after a while......it just stuck in my head......I used to use a forum before this one where a poster aspirated a sterile oil abcess on a quad....yuk
> 
> I always give a week for things to disperse....no real reason behind my thoughts other than those few things.
> 
> I think maybe you need that willingness to push things like you do to get anywhere in bodybuilding - maybe i am too cautious


caution is good, and knowledge useful- abscesses don't happen overnight; if you feel an odd lump you need to stop... there are good instructional sites out there (in fact synthol site has excellent info/instructions) but i think few young guys read the info..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> yeah there was a kid on here a year or so ago was doing bicep injections pretty regular (i cant recall just how often but it was more than one a week)....he aspirated oil or sh1tty oil and filth after a while......it just stuck in my head......I used to use a forum before this one where a poster aspirated a sterile oil abcess on a quad....yuk
> 
> I always give a week for things to disperse....no real reason behind my thoughts other than those few things.
> 
> I think maybe you need that willingness to push things like you do to get anywhere in bodybuilding - maybe i am too cautious


yeah fcuk it mate get it into your cockle mate lol !!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

great - no angels on any shoulder in these parts lol - pass the caverject


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

OMG you guys I just read what cave eject is!!! FFS!!! Makes my little shrimpy squirm lol

As for aspirating, I did this once while on test suspension 4ml ed, after a week or so aspirated puss and blood, about 3-4ml out my delt


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sureno said:


> OMG you guys I just read what cave eject is!!! FFS!!! Makes my little shrimpy squirm lol
> 
> As for aspirating, I did this once while on test suspension 4ml ed, after a week or so aspirated puss and blood, about 3-4ml out my delt


Inject it in your eyes, it makes u look hard!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I love reading sh!t like this even tho i dont understand half of it


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Inject it in your eyes, it makes u look hard!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hos Trick Iron Man ??? your BP come down any yet mate , what ya been training , and can you squat more than a 4 year old girl yet (or ROB) pmsl XXX


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Hos Trick Iron Man ??? your BP come down any yet mate , what ya been training , and can you squat more than a 4 year old girl yet (or ROB) pmsl XXX


Oi cvnty boll0cks!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Oi cvnty boll0cks!


LOL WHAT mate i thought i was bigging you up lol !!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> LOL WHAT mate i thought i was bigging you up lol !!!!


PMSL!

Im tired lol.

Xxx


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> PMSL!
> 
> Im tired lol.
> 
> Xxx


Me too pal . another big day today ... back session in morning seeing as i not got to gym tonight even !!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Me too pal . another big day today ... back session in morning seeing as i not got to gym tonight even !!!!


Bloody hell! You not in the gym!!

Have you been at work again....?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Bloody hell! You not in the gym!!
> 
> Have you been at work again....?


yes mate im knckered pal lol .... will be in gym in morning !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Coming down with something sh!tty caught from the boy, went to do legs but felt sh!t, squats where terrible, leg press was 370 for reps but still felt weak, need to shake off this flu/cold! Going to train chest tomoz and try sweat it out. So lots of vit C and zinc for now


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Coming down with something sh!tty caught from the boy, went to do legs but felt sh!t, squats where terrible, leg press was 370 for reps but still felt weak, need to shake off this flu/cold! Going to train chest tomoz and try sweat it out. So lots of vit C and zinc for now


i don't train with a cold/flu.. rest leads to recovery... need ot give the immune system a chance- you can't do that with training stress..


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yes mate im knckered pal lol .... will be in gym in morning !!!


Me too  need some endorphins !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> i don't train with a cold/flu.. rest leads to recovery... need ot give the immune system a chance- you can't do that with training stress..


I hate not training, got it hard wired into me lol, but yeah I hear you aus. Hope I can shift it quick sharp!!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

definatley rest until your better mate, couple days off wont hurt


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've just got up after a night of coughing and spluttering and nose blowing. Doubt I'll be doing anything training-wise for a few days now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I've just got up after a night of coughing and spluttering and nose blowing. Doubt I'll be doing anything training-wise for a few days now.


Project manage the gym completion


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well i slept really well. feel great and im going to the gym so NER NER NER NER NER lol X


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I've just got up after a night of coughing and spluttering and nose blowing. Doubt I'll be doing anything training-wise for a few days now.


That's exactly what's been happening here, didn't go training and feel better for it, going to leave training for this week


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Right so iv had a sh!tty cold/flu since Monday (last day I trained). Been p!ssed off and a little down that I couldn't train and also getting for the first time gyno and am thinking [email protected] it I'm going to do this properly as been doing a tonne of research and reading and asking of questions (thankyou aus and emp boy) went out and bought a new addition to the crew, a Braun thermoscan so I can administer my T3/4 cocktail as I am going to get lean and clean my diet right up. Basically lower my carbs and try to hit 500g protein a day to make up the calories, will be off this metformin shortly too so can't wait to see if I'm back to normal sensitivity before starting the slin again. On another note it was jab day today and as I was in a kind of "[email protected] everyone mood" I thought I'd do it properly and start tren lol anyway i pushed the boundaries today and loaded up 15ml of beautiful gear straight into my system, how's this for junky roiding scumbag


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Day:1 36.7


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

You dirty roiding [email protected]!

15ml must be a delight 

Where did you site all of it.....?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

R0B said:


> You dirty roiding [email protected]!
> 
> 15ml must be a delight
> 
> Where did you site all of it.....?


What you doing up at this time, you wet the bed? Lol

As for sites I split 15ml into 4 shots and packed it into my glutes and quads, fecking sore today lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> What you doing up at this time, you wet the bed? Lol
> 
> As for sites I split 15ml into 4 shots and packed it into my glutes and quads, fecking sore today lol


what a waste... delts, bis, tris....


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> what a waste... delts, bis, tris....


Lol sorry master :-( is it a waste as it would just cause temp site enhancement?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Lol sorry master :-( is it a waste as it would just cause temp site enhancement?


LOL never a waste of gear! LOL

No, but overtime, with frequency (and you do shots often enough) the muscle will get bigger, not from the AAS but the constant fullness of the muscle (the oil stretching the fascia) it does have an effect... so why waste it inthe glutes??


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> LOL never a waste of gear! LOL
> 
> No, but overtime, with frequency (and you do shots often enough) the muscle will get bigger, not from the AAS but the constant fullness of the muscle (the oil stretching the fascia) it does have an effect... so why waste it inthe glutes??


Yeah iv always thought my buttocks are quite pert lol

Will do this from now boss, your the man I'm learning from


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

Sureno said:


> What you doing up at this time, you wet the bed? Lol
> 
> As for sites I split 15ml into 4 shots and packed it into my glutes and quads, fecking sore today lol


LOL

Perk of kids bro 

Your a lucky boy having Aus all to your self 

I thought you was going to start jabbing else where.... ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

bout time you stopped bieng a pussy with a cold and actually got back in here,, do you need a sat nav mate ???? to help you find the fcukin gym you lazy Arab cnut XXX


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> bout time you stopped bieng a pussy with a cold and actually got back in here,, do you need a sat nav mate ???? to help you find the fcukin gym you lazy Arab cnut XXX


No but I might need it to find my balls you cnut lol x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you filty roiding cnuts.......all cheating. I just take a good multi vit and some fresh organic veg pmsl


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> you filty roiding cnuts.......all cheating. I just take a good multi vit and some fresh organic veg pmsl


All supposataries I suppose you organic hippie lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

15ml of oil jeezus................how do you feel?

i put my 8.5 ml in over today and yesterday....i get a little edgey and randy for a couple of days while it settles in, you niotice anything mood wise?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> 15ml of oil jeezus................how do you feel?
> 
> i put my 8.5 ml in over today and yesterday....i get a little edgey and randy for a couple of days while it settles in, you niotice anything mood wise?


Yeah pretty much the exact same thing but I think I get a slight and mean ever so slight reaction to it as get a mild fever but I now just pop 2 ibuprofens straight after the jab and it settles after the first good sleep, first time I did 15ml however, as started the tren but I know what you mean edgey


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i'm really really happy with the tren this time......i think keeping it low - or maybe that it is soooooo out gunned by the test, i'm not really getting the trenny mentals or any black mood atall.......just the jittery edgyness that you know you are juicing but i'm very happy its still pretty subtle. Just when its starting to register - it settles a day or 2 later

I mentioned in my wheel that my training aggression went off the scale yesterday but that was cause i was gagging to train.......


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Mate I can't wait to hit the gym, still a bit chesty but feeling good, doing 300mg ew tren and 2umg super tren prior training, this will be interesting lol

How much tren you on? I have run it properly twice, first time got majorly depressed with what was happening in my life, quit the cycle and stopped training for a bit lol

Second cycle I saw amazing results, awesome agg in the gym but anger was nuts outside it too, ended up b!tch slapping (didnt want to punch) some guy in a petrol station forecourt, picking him up by the belt and throwing him in the road, all well deserved but quite embarrassing looking back on it as my mrs mate unknowingly to me was there and started messaging her lol he deserved it though I told him to [email protected] off twice prior


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

god i fcukin hate you junkies... 15 ml of oil and your squatting the weight of your head .. fcukin bumberclaaat X


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> god i fcukin hate you junkies... 15 ml of oil and your squatting the weight of your head .. fcukin bumberclaaat X


Well strength wise squats are going up, not as much as my leg press though it's been going up about 4 extra 20's a week lol by Christmas it will be game, set and match you natty cnut. And stop trolling the roiders journals!!!x lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> How much tren you on? I have run it properly twice, first time got majorly depressed with what was happening in my life, quit the cycle and stopped training for a bit lol
> 
> Secon


i am shooting 200mg ew of tren enth......middle week i did 400 but i think i will more or less do the 200....baby dose really.

I have run tren about 4 or 5 times, maybe more...once was for about 20 weeks though.i have never come to blows over it but how can i say this.......violence has a way of finding you, does that make sense? I guess that really means you notice more, pick up more and let less slide BUT you dont see it that way lol.....

I have had 3 quite big road rage incidents on tren - none of it my doing but i suppose i would have turned a blind eye if not on it.i'm less forgiving on tren.

I watch myself like a hawk on it now as i know its ways, I NEVER argue with birds on tren now or make relationship decisions NEVER. I get jealous of birds on tren and i'm not like that off it so I just soak it up now.

Even if i am convinced its a normal reaction and not the tren - it probably is so i just leave it.......anything really worth dealing with is worth doing on cruise lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Tren doesn't let anything slide, you notice every little bit like you said, your right how violence always finds you but I think it's also part on how your used to handling things, now I always try to diffuse and refrain but there is always a line that's crossed (guy throwing his red bull on me when I told him to [email protected] off a second time) that I feel that if they can not hear they must feel, anyway enough of this talk, now that I know whAt to look for I will like you make no rash decisions and avoid arguments with the mrs on it but that anger in the gym is simply......... LOVELY


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i should be ok on these little doses but Empire boy did a brilliant post recently on a few support meds to take with tren to control the sides and mentals so if i'm ever going to amp up the dose i will use these along with.

Like most gear (only more pronounced) tren accentuates little bits that are in there to a huge degree......i have a little natural protectiveness and that turns into rampant jealousy lol and i'm pretty competative which just goes fuking insane - i compete with cnuts i dont even know (birds ex's, colleages - all sorts) and I have the capacity to punch the odd cnut right on the throat so if it all goes to sh1t the odd chav gets one pmsl


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Well strength wise squats are going up, not as much as my leg press though it's been going up about 4 extra 20's a week lol by Christmas it will be game, set and match you natty cnut. And stop trolling the roiders journals!!!x lol


if thats what gear does for your strength you can keep the fcuker... my left leg would be fcukin ****ed off if i was only lifting those weights... in fact how the fcuk do you carry an extra 15 ml of oil in your body.. it must be about 2 ounces of weight your lifting there ????

GOOD WORK BRO !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i should be ok on these little doses but Empire boy did a brilliant post recently on a few support meds to take with tren to control the sides and mentals so if i'm ever going to amp up the dose i will use these along with.
> 
> Like most gear (only more pronounced) tren accentuates little bits that are in there to a huge degree......i have a little natural protectiveness and that turns into rampant jealousy lol and i'm pretty competative which just goes fuking insane - i compete with cnuts i dont even know (birds ex's, colleages - all sorts) and I have the capacity to punch the odd cnut right on the throat so if it all goes to sh1t the odd chav gets one pmsl


Lmao I'm the [email protected] same, I don't want to hear any cnuting ex of my mrs was better then me at anything, luckily I'm the first big guy she's been with and that's had backbone so I take delight in knowing I'd smash the bejesus out of any of them, never used to be like that till I met her lol

So glad I'm not the only unbalanced individual here lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Lmao I'm the [email protected] same, I don't want to hear any cnuting ex of my mrs was better then me at anything, luckily I'm the first big guy she's been with and that's had backbone so I take delight in knowing I'd smash the bejesus out of any of them, never used to be like that till I met her lol
> 
> So glad I'm not the only unbalanced individual here lol


Well at least your the best fcukin ironing board she has ever ben with mate X


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Lmao I'm the [email protected] same, I don't want to hear any cnuting ex of my mrs was better then me at anything, luckily I'm the first big guy she's been with and that's had backbone so I take delight in knowing I'd smash the bejesus out of any of them, never used to be like that till I met her lol
> 
> So glad I'm not the only unbalanced individual here lol


i'm perfectly well balanced...........got a chip on each shoulde, push my luck and pull my pudding lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Flinty I'm trying to watch golden compass you Cnut x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Flinty I'm trying to watch golden compass you Cnut x


oh sorry mate i will leave you to it... forget training mate its obviously not for you XXX


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Flinty I'm trying to watch golden compass you Cnut x


watch it? or use it to find the fuking gym? pmsl


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Il let you off you old farts, your both simply jealous of my sexy body and washboard abs


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Il let you off you old farts, your both simply jealous of my sexy body and *ironingboard Body*


yes mate your right X


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yes mate your right X


I know I am but I like you guys so wont embarrass you lot x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> watch it? or use it to find the fuking gym? pmsl


come on mate you know he will never find the fcukin gym.... thats not golden compass material its fcukin mission impossible lol !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm going gym tomorrow your turd gurglers


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> I'm going gym tomorrow your turd gurglers


how come mate ??? they run out of water ???


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Stinks of spunk in here


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Stinks of spunk in here


yeah Sureno just burped mate !!!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> how come mate ??? they run out of water ???


Because I feel like I'm shrinking you stinker lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I thought he farted


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Because I feel like I'm shrinking you stinker lol


feel like ???? i dont think you could get smaller mate . or weaker ... in fact that AVI is prtraying a size you will now have to train to accomplish !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I thought he farted


its hard to tell mate ... he has a ar$e for a head


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> luckily I'm the first big guy she's been with and that's had backbone so I take delight in knowing I'd smash the bejesus out of any of them


who the fuk was she out with before - if you are the biggest BTW?

Must have been that fuking warf from 70's hit series "Fantasy Island"............little Tatoo....LMFAO

here he is - sureno "Boss, The POlane!!"


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> who the fuk was she out with before - if you are the biggest BTW?
> 
> Must have been that fuking warf from 70's hit series "Fantasy Island"............little Tatoo....LMFAO
> 
> here he is - sureno "Boss, The POlane!!"


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA fcukin HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH surenos a cnut HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHA

classic


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Go and **** yourselfs you bunch of cnuts who would needs Enemies if they had freinds like you. Now where's the [email protected] smiley gone lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Go and **** yourselfs you bunch of cnuts who would needs Enemies if they had freinds like you. Now where's the [email protected] smiley gone lol


 :lol: imagine what we do to cnuts we dont like lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate your dropping £100 worth if gear a week and your getting sh*t for being " small "...

Lifes a bitch eh....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hahahaha u deserve every bit of it


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mate your dropping £100 worth if gear a week and your getting sh*t for being " small "...
> 
> Lifes a bitch eh....


great innit milktop :no:


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

im back to my old avi you toss pots, some one might actually think your being serious :rolleye:


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok so tonight is my last dose of 10iu HGH ed, from now on protocol will be changing slightly, still 70iu a week but only jabbing twice a week as follows

Monday 50iu split in the following manor 10/30/10 (30 pwo im)

Friday 20iu split 10/10

On the recommendation of pscarb going to try this


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

5 vials of growth in a day pmsl................you live over an oil well bro?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> 5 vials of growth in a day pmsl................you live over an oil well bro?


Is that another Arab dig u Cnut lol

I'm taking no more then what I'm on already just diff dosing


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Is that another Arab dig u Cnut lol
> 
> I'm taking no more then what I'm on already just diff dosing


you could save a few quid and go lift more than your bf's shirt you bone idle cnut lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno man you're like a fcukin pin cushion... A small pin cushion but a pin cushion all the same


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> Sureno man you're like a fcukin pin cushion... A small pin cushion but a pin cushion all the same


a cushionette if you will lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Luther and Breda out size you bro and all they inject is a bit of humour into your sh1te journal pmsl


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Here we go, breda you just hush them gums till you come over and uri don't expose all your crouchette tips lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Here we go, breda you just hush them gums till you come over and uri don't expose all your crouchette tips lol


oh yeah - fuking pick on me......!

What have i done?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno:2662424 said:


> Here we go, breda you just hush them gums till you come over and uri don't expose all your crouchette tips lol


Lol tbf mate you probably pin more sh!t than anybody else on this forum... With that bein said i'll hush my gums when you're bigger than me you flat chested Arab pmsl  x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> Lol tbf mate you probably pin more sh!t than anybody else on this forum... With that bein said i'll hush my gums when you're bigger than me you flat chested Arab pmsl  x


TBF, Sureno has yet to go over to the dark side too - the flabby tiny cnut is just a cash cow for a dodgy source that punts the cnut 40 mil of Crisp n Dry a week a a vial of bac water lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

P1ssing myself in this journal ... and thats just at Surenos AVI hahaha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> TBF, Sureno has yet to go over to the dark side too - the flabby tiny cnut is just a cash cow for a dodgy source that punts the cnut 40 mil of Crisp n Dry a week a a vial of bac water lol


mate i wish he would stop fcukin talking about how much he is jabbing.. all these cnuts we are trying to turn to the darkside look at surenos lifts and just decide there better off eating macdonalds instead pmsl !!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> mate i wish he would stop fcukin talking about how much he is jabbing.. all these cnuts we are trying to turn to the darkside look at surenos lifts and just decide there better off eating macdonalds instead pmsl !!!!


yeah - Greenspin was saying to me the other day - he doubled his kcals to 600 a day, took 3 sanatogens and licked the milk off an extra wheetabix and out squatted the furry cnut all week lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol you lot must be so bored, cnut faces


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

PMSL had a good laugh to myself reading the last few pages this morning great entertainment


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> yeah - Greenspin was saying to me the other day - he doubled his kcals to 600 a day, took 3 sanatogens and licked the milk off an extra wheetabix and out squatted the furry cnut all week lol


PMSL ...

I tell you what if Suroeno was a better tattooist he could probably tattoo himself some muscles onto his body ..... (if he could lift the fcukin tattoo gun up without his arm shaking like a sh1tting dog)


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

[email protected] you lot I'm going gym now [email protected] lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> PMSL ...
> 
> I tell you what if Suroeno was a better tattooist he could probably tattoo himself some muscles onto his body ..... (if he could lift the fcukin tattoo gun up without his arm shaking like a sh1tting dog)


yeah he is a pretty good inker but he pretends he likes to do it old school with a slither of bamboo because he's traditional but we know its because the jelly armed sheet wearing fuker cant pick up a buzz gun lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> [email protected] you lot I'm going gym now [email protected] lol


you got your map? you just going to watch the big boys train or are you joining in today?

enjoy sweetcheeks lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

You lot are a bunch of obnoxious [email protected] cnuts but I love you guys......

[email protected]


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sureno said:


> You lot are a bunch of obnoxious [email protected] cnuts but I love you guys......
> 
> [email protected]


Go gym u sweaty Arab


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> You lot are a bunch of obnoxious [email protected] cnuts but I love you guys......
> 
> [email protected]sers


aahhh how sweet, it's like a few proud fathers sending their little fat specky kid out to school to be mercilessly bullied for the day lol............makes me all warm inside


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Day 2: 36.9


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

This stuff is well how can I put it......?

RANK!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Not getting enough pump from all ur gear?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Not getting enough pump from all ur gear?


I find that a good nox stim compliments/amplifies the gear pump insanely I mean it's another level


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Try that warrior blaze stuff, ask for a free sample - they ought to give u one. As a stim, fvckin strong but the pumps I got were way better than I'd had from a pump supplement.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Legs was awesome, can't be @rsed typing what I did yet buy hit PB on squat and press, hard not too as every week I'm improving but in short

140kg squat

370kg press

Just battling that sick feeling I have at the moment then my pwo shake and 30iu HGH


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Legs was awesome, can't be @rsed typing what I did yet buy hit PB on squat and press, hard not too as every week I'm improving but in short
> 
> 140kg squat
> 
> ...


140 squat mate well done for how many ?????


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Try that warrior blaze stuff, ask for a free sample - they ought to give u one. As a stim, fvckin strong but the pumps I got were way better than I'd had from a pump supplement.


I'm on it to get samples of this sorted this week


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Legs was awesome, can't be @rsed typing what I did yet buy hit PB on squat and press, hard not too as every week I'm improving but in short
> 
> 140kg squat
> 
> ...


Well done


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol 3 but had to get under it, previous where 8-10 reps

My aggression from knowing I HAD to do this helped a lot, can't really walk now though lol

Press was for 8 reps

Next week I want 6 reps on squat and 400+kg press


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:
 

> Lol 3 but had to get under it, previous where 8-10 reps
> 
> My aggression from knowing I HAD to do this helped a lot, can't really walk now though lol
> 
> ...


P1ss it mate with our motivational help lol X


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> P1ss it mate with our motivational help lol X


Pmsl it actually worked lol x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Pmsl it actually worked lol x


well that and the fact that the girls in the gym were sick of putting weights back on for there squats after you had done yours pmsl X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't u train legs mate?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

He doesnt train his chest either  pmsl


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Don't u train legs mate?


come on mate dont take the P1ss ... he has only just realised he has to train them pal pmsl


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> come on mate dont take the P1ss ... he has only just realised he has to train them pal pmsl


What about his bloody chest


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

He don't train chest because he thinks it's big enough with the David hasselhoff rug he's been smuggling under his t shirt.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Day 1: 36.7

Day 2: 36.9

Day 3: 37

Tren must be kicking my temp up a fraction over the last 3 days


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

sur'..............do you get any Gnawing hunger on tren like the sh1t is eating you up from the inside?

It is such good gear gor whiping up hard dry vascular muscle but i fuking hate everything else about the [email protected] stuff lol...

Saying that - I wish i could hack 600 - 800mg EW lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> sur'..............do you get any Gnawing hunger on tren like the sh1t is eating you up from the inside?
> 
> It is such good gear gor whiping up hard dry vascular muscle but i fuking hate everything else about the [email protected] stuff lol...
> 
> Saying that - I wish i could hack 600 - 800mg EW lol


when you say gnawing you mean real uncontrollable hunger? from my understanding tren supresses the appetite, it did to me on my last course i believe. this course im running tren and super tren, appetite has been ok till 2 days ago, started taking a nox supp, i think that is ruining my appetite as iv gone a bit queezy myself too... so im going to lay off any stims tomorrow and see how i feel after training, usually i can eat an hour after my pwo shake with a great appetite but since the nox drinks struggle.

a second theory i have been pondering is since on the super tren nox combo, i have smashed personal bests and really insanely pushed myself, think this has shocked the cns and in turn curbed my appetite.

iv also thought appetite loss is the bodies way of saying slow down

its all ideas i was considering as driving to kent today

have you been using alot of stim drinks (nox)

you have been on for three weeks so the sides are pretty immediate so im not sure its the tren effecting your appetite, your only doing 200mg ew right?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i did 200mg tren enth week 1, 400 week 2 then 200...

yeah tren normally feels to me like it needs feeding if that makes sense.....i totally get what you mean with that queazy feeling - that is what i mean by a gnawing feeling........

Some people say tren is not a cutting med but to me - it always will be .maybe because i cant overeat on it and so cut up......

Stims wise - all i really do is jack3d on training days......i have used up a few t5's i had left, all gone now but they were fairly lame......

When i am proper cutting i use ephedrine, cheseze or sudafed on its own on training days but none of that this time


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i ate well today - not a massive amount but i am working on it......i'm a fuking mint chef bro and i love to cook so i am digging out some decent recipes rather than just grilling sh1t and shovelling it in


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

take some time off to eat enjoyable foods, do this for a week or so, i recently did this put a bit of water on but trying to slowly get back onto the wagon of a BB diet, yeah i got that queezy feeling so might be the tren??? will no more by the end of the week


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Trained chest today, was not as happy but still good, had a bad nights sleep so put it down to that

Flat bench

15xbar

12x60kg

10x100kg

6x140kg

Incline dumbs

10x32.5

10x42.5

2x62.5 (I blame the 140kg push prior) normally I get about 6x60??? Failed on 3rd but shoulder was shakey, think it was the super tren I put in earlier???

Then some stretching movements, pec deck

Some light dumb lifts for chest

Then trained tris

I find 3-4 pumping exercises are great for them to grow after a compound movement the same with bi's

Anyway not eaten all that great today probably got about 250/300g protein in today so not too impressed but appetite is sketchy

Went to stock up on HGH today too and some ancillaries


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't have a chest workout that doesn't finish with flat flyes. They make all the difference to me. I'm envious of your 60's, would love a crack at those lol....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

oh fuk - forgot my chest session today in my wheels lol..............NO STIMS....NO JACK3D

160kg for 4 lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Had a really long sleep, feel so much better for it appetite is great but iv woken up so [email protected] horny today I even thought about going into the oap home round the corner and chatting up a horny toothless grandma but I should go gym to do some shoulders, going to keep shoulders light today as been lifting quite heavy and they are only a small muscle group, last thing I want is an RC injury. No pwo stim drink today although really tempted to pop my new T5 as never had one before, no super tren either as want a break from all that today.

This mornings temp

Day 4: 36.8


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Had a really long sleep, feel so much better for it appetite is great but iv woken up so [email protected] horny today I even thought about going into the oap home round the corner and chatting up a horny toothless grandma but I should go gym to do some shoulders, going to keep shoulders light today as been lifting quite heavy and they are only a small muscle group, last thing I want is an RC injury. No pwo stim drink today although really tempted to pop my new T5 as never had one before, no super tren either as want a break from all that today.
> 
> This mornings temp
> 
> Day 4: 36.8


I thought shoulders were a massive muscle group, so many different parts you can hit.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Afghan said:


> I thought shoulders were a massive muscle group, so many different parts you can hit.


yes big muscle group mate but only small muscles within it !!!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Well hit shoulders, was running late for work so not much rest, really felt it today, legs and chest has battered me in the last two days due to that [email protected] xtreme nox drink making me absolutely nuts so layed well off it today but still had some buzz in the gym, definitely this parabolin I'm on now, it is by far the best stuff I have taken!!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Really [email protected] off at the moment, training partner wants to train legs then back the next day, I said il do back then legs but think over all training those two parts in concession is a bad idea


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Sureno said:


> Really [email protected] off at the moment, training partner wants to train legs then back the next day, I said il do back then legs but think over all training those two parts in concession is a bad idea


I train full upper and full lower the next day.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I train full upper and full lower the next day.


Yeah well your a lunatic so no one will take you seriously lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

At the risk of being ignored/insulted/persecuted for being ginger I'd say that training back and legs os successive days would ruin me so I wouldn't advise it but if you reckon you can power through then do it. Tbh with the amount of fvcking gear in your system if you can't do it I'd be thinking of taking up a different hobby...


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

Enjoyed reading through this journal bro! Fck legs and back consecutively! My CNS gets smashed after legs...I literally have a shake and go home and collapse. To then hit back....no chance lol!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree. Your two biggest body parts on consecutive days? School boy error imo. And my opinion carries some clout 'cos i used to be massive back in the day


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well i train back tuesday and legs normally on thursday.. but i have trained legs tonight shoulders this morning and back yesterday .. legs session was good tonight shoulders good this morning and back good last night...

but i wouldnt want to do it week in week out X

but as your only lifting Tap washers for squats i cant see it making much difference mate until you start putting some plates on the bar XX


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Well i train back tuesday and legs normally on thursday.. but i have trained legs tonight shoulders this morning and back yesterday .. legs session was good tonight shoulders good this morning and back good last night...
> 
> but i wouldnt want to do it week in week out X
> 
> but as your only lifting Tap washers for squats i cant see it making much difference mate until you start putting some plates on the bar XX


It's still spiteful even with the kisses pmsl


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I do shoulders Tuesday and legs Thursday too. Considering the fat cnut can't even do one chin up then it makes no difference of he did them both the same day.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mr-Fizzle:2670247 said:


> Enjoyed reading through this journal bro! Fck legs and back consecutively! My CNS gets smashed after legs...I literally have a shake and go home and collapse. To then hit back....no chance lol!


That's because you're too busy training to bang your Mrs for longer than 3 minutes lol.

I time my legs and back around my rest days legs, rest then back but Sureno ain't a normal cnut he's an Arabian, flat chested, chicken legged pin cushion... They do things slightly different


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> That's because you're too busy training to bang your Mrs for longer than 3 minutes lol.
> 
> I time my legs and back around my rest days legs, rest then back but Sureno ain't a normal cnut he's an Arabian, flat chested, chicken legged pin cushion... They do things slightly different


And a camel shagger !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2670318 said:


> And a camel shagger !!!


Is the camel uriel?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

If he reads this he'll get the hump


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Is the camel uriel?


Im not sure they do seem pretty close lately ..lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luther1 said:


> If he reads this he'll get the hump


yes mate i think he will desert this journal :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2670332 said:


> Im not sure they do seem pretty close lately ..lol


They've bonded over large doses and tren mate... It'll never last lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fuking bandits


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Flinty you [email protected] youve done it again you hormonal little skamp :cursing:

breda stop being a follower and take lead 

ginger...... your ginger nuff said :ban:

as for doing the two together i can hack it but because squats and dead lifts will be done the day after eachother i fell the deads wont be as beneficial as legs will still be worn, just think it will be more catabolic then beneficial

jeez bunch of [email protected] monkeys on here :no:

:thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno:2670768 said:


> well i just had
> 
> 10 eggs
> 
> ...


That doesn't sound half bad brother but I have to ask, why the sugar?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Breda said:


> That doesn't sound half bad brother but I have to ask, why the sugar?


i kept forgetting the ingredients, tried it with out the sugar and bananas and it was very dough like so sweetened it up with sugar, should of used a bit of honey then saw some bananas and thought why not.

so when i re do il put sugar/honey in last to see if it really needs it after the bananas :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno:2670791 said:


> i kept forgetting the ingredients, tried it with out the sugar and bananas and it was very dough like so sweetened it up with sugar, should of used a bit of honey then saw some bananas and thought why not.
> 
> so when i re do il put sugar/honey in last to see if it really needs it after the bananas :thumbup1:


Oh ok lol thought it may have had something to do with spikeing insulin.

Probably wouldn't be able to taste the difference after you've chucked the bananas in there.

You might wanna try some blueberries (anti oxidants) and/or cayenne pepper to enhance your fat burn if you're bothered about that sh!t


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Breda said:


> Oh ok lol thought it may have had something to do with spikeing insulin.
> 
> Probably wouldn't be able to taste the difference after you've chucked the bananas in there.
> 
> You might wanna try some blueberries (anti oxidants) and/or cayenne pepper to enhance your fat burn if you're bothered about that sh!t


yeah i love blue berries but like to just eat them by the punnett


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I don't think people realise how much positive benefits you can get from blueberries, from your work outs to fat burning and general health. Anyways.....

I'm fcukin off to bed

Bless x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> I don't think people realise how much positive benefits you can get from blueberries, from your work outs to fat burning and general health. Anyways.....
> 
> I'm fcukin off to bed
> 
> Bless x


Jah bless x


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

question for the old ****s, 1 yank here in the gym was telling me he does incline chest with barbell on shoulder days, is that a good exercise to hit the shoulders?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes the higher the incline the more front delt, lower incorporates more upper pec....you apways use more than a target muscle when training BUT......incline pressing is a chest excercise not a shoulder one


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Yes the higher the incline the more front delt, lower incorporates more upper pec....you apways use more than a target muscle when training BUT......incline pressing is a chest excercise not a shoulder one


Ah right, i did a high incline set yesterday after some shoulder press with dumbells, definatley felt it work the shoulders.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Boys quick Q, iv never popped a T5, I'm itching to take one, should I mix it with my nox supp or will that be too much? My source says the eph in these are good as there has been a lot of poor quality about as of late but apparently these are good???

Day 5: 37.1

Temp taken 30min after super tren shot, explains the raise in temp I believe


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

No need for both IMO, either take T5 or a pre work out supp.

Question for you bro, is the calf muscle a good place to pin? dont hear it mentioned often


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Afghan said:


> No need for both IMO, either take T5 or a pre work out supp.
> 
> Question for you bro, is the calf muscle a good place to pin? dont hear it mentioned often


There are a lot safer places to pin dude... theres some big vessels in that area you dont want to be fcukin about with TBF !!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

big fat nerve down through the calf so not the best site atall but then again some do

take the t5 and the nox mate....take a 2 or 3 t5 for maximum shakey fun lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> There are a lot safer places to pin dude... theres some big vessels in that area you dont want to be fcukin about with TBF !!!!


Ill be starting in feb so just tryna get an idea of where to pin, will only be 2 pins a week so not too bad..probably just go with quads or glutes


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

quads is simples


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol iv bailed out on

The T5 I'm getting dirty anxiety face twitching feeling from the super tren today, I'm so [email protected] hungry I just want to eat but have to go gym first. Going to drink a milder nox drink today as just can't handle the crash on my strong stuff

Off to do back and bi's


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Lol iv bailed out on
> 
> The T5 I'm getting dirty anxiety face twitching feeling from the super tren today, I'm so [email protected] hungry I just want to eat but have to go gym first. Going to drink a milder nox drink today as just can't handle the crash on my strong stuff
> 
> Off to do back and bi's


Make sure you dont snap yourself in half mate lifting your gym bag onto the back of your camel X


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Have a good session deadlifting those hay bails bro


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

ill probably PM 1 of you dirty roiding ****s about which needles and other bits i need to order etc once i get home


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Afghan said:


> ill probably PM 1 of you dirty roiding ****s about which needles and other bits i need to order etc once i get home


NOT me cos i know fcuk all . i just stick it in and squirt mate .... lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> NOT me cos i know fcuk all . i just stick it in and squirt mate .... lol


thats what ill be doing with the missus mate..ill probably squirt soon as i feel it touch her fanny after this long LOL


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

go to the chemist and ask for a 2ml sports pack, u will get everything in there


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Afghan said:


> thats what ill be doing with the missus mate..ill probably squirt soon as i feel it touch her fanny after this long LOL


yeah i bet , its a good job she will have been keeping herself warmed up whilst your away though mate XX


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Ask for a Sureno special, an iv bag with a [email protected] off green pin to stick straight into your pipe lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Ask for a Sureno special, an iv bag with a [email protected] off green pin to stick straight into your pipe lol


you been training already then mate.... that was a quick one ??? whats up has the camel got the hump and fcuked off pmsl


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Ask for a Sureno special, an iv bag with a [email protected] off green pin to stick straight into your pipe lol


all about pinning straight down the japs eye mate


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Afghan said:


> ill probably PM 1 of you dirty roiding ****s about which needles and other bits i need to order etc once i get home


check your local cox & robins man they are usually good to go


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Bloody lower back pumps are raping me at the moment, insane!!! Not on any orals though, back was a good session except for my last dead on 4 plates.

Another Q on Olympic bars is there a bar heavier then the avg 20kg one and what's it weigh as I swear the darker coloured bars I use are heavier then the standard chrome looking ones


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Bloody lower back pumps are raping me at the moment, insane!!! Not on any orals though, back was a good session except for my last dead on 4 plates.
> 
> Another Q on Olympic bars is there a bar heavier then the avg 20kg one and what's it weigh as I swear the darker coloured bars I use are heavier then the standard chrome looking ones


Or you're weak as fvck? 

On a serious note have you tried Taurine for the back pumps? Couple of grams either side of training is meant to help loads iirc


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

I will try that as it [email protected] me over pretty quick lol and yes I'm weak as [email protected], least I'm not a ginge and smell of pee pee


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sureno said:


> I will try that as it [email protected] me over pretty quick lol and yes I'm weak as [email protected], least I'm not a ginge and smell of pee pee


You're welcome! I only smell of pee pee as everytime Breda spots me on bench he pi$$es himself cos he knows if he has to help out he won't be able to!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> You're welcome! I only smell of pee pee as everytime Breda spots me on bench he pi$$es himself cos he knows if he has to help out he won't be able to!


Yeah that sounds bout right


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

[email protected] off, no kitchen towel so no cooking my chicken on the foreman which in turn means I have to eat out at work and the thought of that is making me want to punch a small little puppy straight in the [email protected] face!!! I know it's just the tren but I'm still fuming, it's going to be a long day!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sureno said:


> [email protected] off, no kitchen towel so no cooking my chicken on the foreman which in turn means I have to eat out at work and the thought of that is making me want to punch a small little puppy straight in the [email protected] face!!! I know it's just the tren but I'm still fuming, it's going to be a long day!!!


Do you not own a normal grill?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sureno said:


> [email protected] off, no kitchen towel so no cooking my chicken on the foreman which in turn means I have to eat out at work and the thought of that is making me want to punch a small little puppy straight in the [email protected] face!!! I know it's just the tren but I'm still fuming, it's going to be a long day!!!


what u going to eat


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> what u going to eat


Fcuk knows, will scope the canteen then M&S but I'm fcukt if I go some Cnut of a place like pret, costa or any pretentious hippie joint, I'm tempted to raid the staff fridge when no one is looking and nick all the fillings out of everyone's sandwiches!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno said:


> [email protected] off, no kitchen towel so no cooking my chicken on the foreman which in turn means I have to eat out at work and the thought of that is making me want to punch a small little puppy straight in the [email protected] face!!! I know it's just the tren but I'm still fuming, it's going to be a long day!!!


Thats what you have the blender for bro... and why the fcuk does a kitchen towel make a difference, thats ghetto grilling at its finest


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Fcuk knows, will scope the canteen then M&S but I'm fcukt if I go some Cnut of a place like pret, costa or any pretentious hippie joint, I'm tempted to raid the staff fridge when no one is looking and nick all the fillings out of everyone's sandwiches!!!


Raid the fridge and nick the sarnies... nobody will know its you, bein as skinny as you are they already think you dont eat


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Fcuk knows, will scope the canteen then M&S but I'm fcukt if I go some Cnut of a place like pret, costa or any pretentious hippie joint, I'm tempted to raid the staff fridge when no one is looking and nick all the fillings out of everyone's sandwiches!!!


go the chippy and get chicken doner meat and chilli sauce


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Breda said:


> Thats what you have the blender for bro... and why the fcuk does a kitchen towel make a difference, thats ghetto grilling at its finest


To oil it and clean it bro


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sureno said:


> To oil it and clean it bro


Use bog roll


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno said:


> To oil it and clean it bro


1cal spray to oil and the mrs's soiled knickers to clean to add some flavour for the next grill


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Use bog roll


typical trampy orange


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Use bog roll


That's rich pee pee boy


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sureno said:


> That's rich pee pee boy


Sorry I forgot you cnuts use your hands don't you so probably not got any of this in the house either


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

and to end today on a complete [email protected] up heres my attempt at a cooked egg shake :thumbdown:

and it gets even better, the more you let it cool, the thicker it gets pmsl, im sitting here right now with a spoon finishing it if i can, one more shakers worth left :blink:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sureno said:


> and to end today on a complete [email protected] up heres my attempt at a cooked egg shake :thumbdown:
> 
> and it gets even better, the more you let it cool, the thicker it gets pmsl, im sitting here right now with a spoon finishing it if i can, one more shakers worth left :blink:


That looks fvcking disgusting. I missed the part where you explaied why you can't just eat normally, like a normal person? Is there a specific reason that you blend everything up? Other than being some sort of food pervert?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> That looks fvcking disgusting. I missed the part where you explaied why you can't just eat normally, like a normal person? Is there a specific reason that you blend everything up? Other than being some sort of food pervert?


Food enemas, nuff said


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i will just come out and say it

Sureno your just a cnut X


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i will just come out and say it
> 
> Sureno your just a cnut X


Tell me something I don't know you [email protected] spot


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Tell me something I don't know you [email protected] spot


errrm your weak and hairy , and love camels far far far too much for it to be a hobby X


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> errrm your weak and hairy , and love camels far far far too much for it to be a hobby X


I said something I don't know [email protected] and yes my penis feels good inside a camels anus you [email protected] so what's your point  x


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh yeah and do u like my new phrase above my buff avi


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Oh yeah and do u like my new phrase above my buff avi


HAHAH .. I could easily be you mate . just got to blend my food, shag camels and drop my weights by half XX


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> HAHAH .. I could easily be you mate . just got to blend my food, shag camels and drop my weights by half XX


Mate your forgetting to have rugged good looks...

Right I got a serious question flinty baby, are you an under cover ginger as a couple your photos you look like a ginge if I'm honest?????


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Mate your forgetting to have rugged good looks...
> 
> Right I got a serious question flinty baby, are you an under cover ginger as a couple your photos you look like a ginge if I'm honest?????


Not in the slightest.. are you an undercover white man cos im sure in some of your pics you have a little white showing

oh no sorry thats the scared look in your eyes when someone gives you a plate of food thats not been blended like a fcukin weak baby would eat X

stick to your camel shagging mate as your a sh1t comedian ...

Happy lifting X


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Not in the slightest.. are you an undercover white man cos im sure in some of your pics you have a little white showing
> 
> oh no sorry thats the scared look in your eyes when someone gives you a plate of food thats not been blended like a fcukin weak baby would eat X
> 
> ...


And cue the roid rage, touchy subject is it gingey, I mean flinty  x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> And cue the roid rage, touchy subject is it gingey, I mean flinty  x


Roid Rage ??? meh

You cannot harm me, my wings are like a shield of steel !!!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Roid Rage ??? meh
> 
> You cannot harm me, my wings are like a shield of steel !!!!


More like a tray of nanchos you fat cnut x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> More like a tray of nanchos you fat cnut x


REALLY !!!! is that all ya got mate ???

you continue to dissapoint me and i thought that was impossible for you to dissapoint me even more .... i dont know , i might stop coming in here, Greenspin is showing you up lately i might go hang in his journal instead X


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> REALLY !!!! is that all ya got mate ???
> 
> you continue to dissapoint me and i thought that was impossible for you to dissapoint me even more .... i dont know , i might stop coming in here, Greenspin is showing you up lately i might go hang in his journal instead X


Hurtful words flinty, very hurtful words, especially bringing greenspin into it too, is there no level you won't stoop too lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Hurtful words flinty, very hurtful words, especially bringing greenspin into it too, is there no level you won't stoop too lol


well i certainly cant get down to your level mate pmsl X


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well i certainly cant get down to your level mate pmsl X


On the squat? Well I do pretty much go A2G but don't worry il show you how one day


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> On the squat? Well I do pretty much go A2G but don't worry il show you how one day


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:sleep:

I will almost guarantee you will never catch up with ROB on squats, never mind me X


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol I love a challenge you [email protected] hoodlum


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Lol I love a challenge you [email protected] hoodlum


i know you do . consider this one laid fully down on a fcukin carpet for ya then BRO....

NO not a fcukin flying carpet you aladdin looking [email protected] pmsl X


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i know you do . consider this one laid fully down on a fcukin carpet for ya then BRO....
> 
> NO not a fcukin flying carpet you aladdin looking [email protected] pmsl X


Very nicely said, I see those elocution lessons are really paying off for you sir flintalot  x


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Heart burn is raping me today!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fuk sake , did you 2 cnuts get one of those civil bummer weddings or what?.lol....sound like a scene from "bird cage" lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Fuk sake , did you 2 cnuts get one of those civil bummer weddings or what?.lol....sound like a scene from "bird cage" lol


It's fvcking disgraceful isn't it, not even an invite to the sausage sizzle that is Sureno's journal!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> It's fvcking disgraceful isn't it, not even an invite to the sausage sizzle that is Sureno's journal!


Ginge watch the general section, your about to become famous 

I sizzle my sausages when I want with who I want thankyou very much 

No ****


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Ginge watch the general section, your about to become famous
> 
> I sizzle my sausages when I want with who I want thankyou very much
> 
> No ****


You sizzle them with any cnut with a bit of brown sauce to chuck on the top


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sweet dreams, pull that duvet tight!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ginger Ben said:


> It's fvcking disgraceful isn't it, not even an invite to the sausage sizzle that is Sureno's journal!


I just think its a bit obvious they want to finger each others poo pockets, make it totally obvious then think a bit of online name calling will fool any of us with half a brain that they arent sword swalloing each other pmsl


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I just think its a bit obvious they want to finger each others poo pockets, make it totally obvious then think a bit of online name calling will fool any of us with half a brain that they arent sword swalloing each other pmsl


Agreed 

Fvcking bummers.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Much like what u two cnuts are doing, flinty will be p!ssed to find you f!ngering his b!tch uri


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Much like what u two cnuts are doing, flinty will be p!ssed to find you f!ngering his b!tch uri


Jealous?! pmsl


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Back around to jab days, really not looking forward to it, going to try front delt perhaps


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Back around to jab days, really not looking forward to it, going to try front delt perhaps


Do it 

How much are you doing today....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Back around to jab days, really not looking forward to it, going to try front delt perhaps


Nice to see someone else actually admitting they hate jabbing.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

OMG [email protected] jabbing front delts, needle went in...

Needle came straight back out!!!

Put 1ml into each bi

1.5ml into each tri

Now 10ml left but will eat first


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sureno said:


> OMG [email protected] jabbing front delts, needle went in...
> 
> Needle came straight back out!!!
> 
> ...


Sh*t mate you must be like a pin cushion...


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> Sh*t mate you must be like a pin cushion...


Cushionette as uri so nicely puts it lol


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Sureno said:


> OMG [email protected] jabbing front delts, needle went in...
> 
> Needle came straight back out!!!
> 
> ...


FOOkin hell mate, 15ml, what course are you on?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

Sureno said:


> OMG [email protected] jabbing front delts, needle went in...
> 
> Needle came straight back out!!!
> 
> ...


Do delts mate, old virgin skin here loved it!

Your boulders will love it 

PMSL! Only 10ml left, that's me for 5 weeks :lol:


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

expletive said:


> FOOkin hell mate, 15ml, what course are you on?


2g test (250ml shots)

750mg eq (250ml shots)

250mg deca (250ml shots)

2.5ml eod tren


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Sureno said:


> 2g test (250ml shots)
> 
> 750mg eq (250ml shots)
> 
> ...


****, careful mate you know that teh roidz is dangerous :lol:


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah il hit 2ml in each shoulder

[email protected] off the metformin today and can't stop eating now lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

Sureno said:


> can't stop eating now lol


Never a bad thing


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Your a soldier bro... I can hand on heart say I'll never shoot 15ml in 1 day (couldnt afford it tbh) glad to hear you can chew food once again tho get the grub down and get growing you skinny rat


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Yeah il hit 2ml in each shoulder
> 
> [email protected] off the metformin today and can't stop eating now lol


I tried one 500mg with my breakfast the other day and I felt bloated for hours!! Will be useful for dieting though.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I tried one 500mg with my breakfast the other day and I felt bloated for hours!! Will be useful for dieting though.


gives you heartburn and bloat and nausea, winning combo is rennie deflatin and ginger root extract, sorts you right out if your in that situation again just dont over do the rennie


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I want The bloated feeling when I'm dieting!! Means I can drive past kfc


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I want The bloated feeling when I'm dieting!! Means I can drive past kfc


get on tren then and pop T5, metformin is nasty


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ephedrine makes me weird, I use sibutramine for appetite suppression. But metformin works better than that.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

did you get the pm sureno?

"There can be ONLY one"


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> did you get the pm sureno?
> 
> "There can be ONLY one"


yes mate, drop me that text you heathen lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> yes mate, drop me that text you heathen lol


Will do **** baws.......


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Will do **** baws.......


**** baws??? Is that some northern thing lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

and you two call me Fcuk sake its like little house on the prairie in here..

OH yeah im back muthafcukers X


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> and you two call me Fcuk sake its like little house on the prairie in here..
> 
> OH yeah im back muthafcukers X


Oh FFS billy small bollox is back!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Oh FFS billy small bollox is back!!!


Well i thought i may aswell add some size back into this journal ya skinny arab cnut X

So your struggling to get 15 ml into your fcukin miniscule body i see... shame you cant inject it into your fcukin beard mate as thats the thickest thing on your body ...

well apart from your brain XXX


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Well i thought i may aswell add some size back into this journal ya skinny arab cnut X
> 
> So your struggling to get 15 ml into your fcukin miniscule body i see... shame you cant inject it into your fcukin beard mate as thats the thickest thing on your body ...
> 
> well apart from your brain XXX


PMSL


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Well i thought i may aswell add some size back into this journal ya skinny arab cnut X
> 
> So your struggling to get 15 ml into your fcukin miniscule body i see... shame you cant inject it into your fcukin beard mate as thats the thickest thing on your body ...
> 
> well apart from your brain XXX


Pmsl you cheeky [email protected] Cnut flinty, your so full of sh!tty insults I love it.... CNUT xxx


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Pmsl you cheeky [email protected] Cnut flinty, your so full of sh!tty insults I love it.... CNUT xxx


but i love you really , i just hate to fcukin admit it to you , but mainly to myself ..

camel shagger (<<< said that to make myself feel a bit better ) x


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> but i love you really , i just hate to fcukin admit it to you , but mainly to myself ..
> 
> camel shagger (<<< said that to make myself feel a bit better ) x


Lol you wouldn't be the white trash that you are if you didn't mate  x

Right I'm bolloxed now after my workout, trained back last Thursday and again today ffs, every time I drink that nox drink the come down is [email protected], going to eat a meat feast pizza now to get some carbs in me, go a pals get well party then drive back up to Kent to get some more parabolin and HCG


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l ask mate..

Do you maybe feel your doing too much gear ? I ask because surely the body can only proccess so much before it starts wasting it.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> Can l ask mate..
> 
> Do you maybe feel your doing too much gear ? I ask because surely the body can only proccess so much before it starts wasting it.


i do to be fair, but i wanted to try it and see for myself really, il have a better judgement at the end of my blast to whether high doses is as good as is suggested


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> i do to be fair, but i wanted to try it and see for myself really, il have a better judgement at the end of my blast


To be fair mate and im not trying to take the p1ss..

Do you think you are utilizing the gear to its full potential mate ??? IE are you growing massively to justify not just the gear amount but the costs involved in it all...

As far as it looks and has been said you are taking the same amount of gear as a competeition amatauer BB . so are you getting the results you would expect from that amount of gear ????

like i say thats not taking the pee its just a question mate x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> To be fair mate and im not trying to take the p1ss..
> 
> Do you think you are utilizing the gear to its full potential mate ??? IE are you growing massively to justify not just the gear amount but the costs involved in it all...
> 
> ...


Good post mate, owe you some reps..


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> To be fair mate and im not trying to take the p1ss..
> 
> Do you think you are utilizing the gear to its full potential mate ??? IE are you growing massively to justify not just the gear amount but the costs involved in it all...
> 
> ...


nah i fully agree, i would say im training hard enough but the protein intake is difficult sometimes, im the biggest iv been and still growing but it has slowed right down, i wasnt sure what to expect from this amount but im a little disappointed as i feel i may of got the same gain from half of it BUT i will see it to the end


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> nah i fully agree, i would say im training hard enough but the protein intake is difficult sometimes, im the biggest iv been and still growing but it has slowed right down, i wasnt sure what to expect from this amount but im a little disappointed as i feel i may of got the same gain from half of it BUT i will see it to the end


Dont get me wrong mate, im not saying your not big (i know i take the pee normally) what i was saying is DO YOU feel that its done its job with regard to your size ????

If it was ME for example taking that amount of gear i would expect to be fcukin massive by the end of it all. not just (GROWN) i mean massive , as i know i train hard enouh to make that happen....

Do you think that no matter what gear amounts we all take on average in 12 weels do we all get relatively the same sort of results ( ON AVERAGE) and obviously based on everything else bieng bang on ???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Dont get me wrong mate, im not saying your not big (i know i take the pee normally) what i was saying is DO YOU feel that its done its job with regard to your size ????
> 
> If it was ME for example taking that amount of gear i would expect to be fcukin massive by the end of it all. not just (GROWN) i mean massive , as i know i train hard enouh to make that happen....
> 
> Do you think that no matter what gear amounts we all take on average in 12 weels do we all get relatively the same sort of results ( ON AVERAGE) and obviously based on everything else bieng bang on ???


I am with you totally mate, pumping 15 ml of gear into myself l would want to look like Jay fu*king Cutler within a week !!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> I am with you totally mate, pumping 15 ml of gear into myself l would want to look like Jay fu*king Cutler within a week !!


yeah i know what ya mean mate, i really know its obvious thats not going to happen, which is why i also think maybe a cycle only gives you so much regardless of effort , and diet whatever...

I am not sure if your body like you say will only grow so much regardless of amounts (perhaps thats the genetic side of all of this) good genetics means faster and optimal growth...

i dont know ...

Look at this journal suddenly getting serious ..

quick someone say something stupid .....

Ah too late Sureno has said about bieng big pmsl X


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Dont get me wrong mate, im not saying your not big (i know i take the pee normally) what i was saying is DO YOU feel that its done its job with regard to your size ????
> 
> If it was ME for example taking that amount of gear i would expect to be fcukin massive by the end of it all. not just (GROWN) i mean massive , as i know i train hard enouh to make that happen....
> 
> Do you think that no matter what gear amounts we all take on average in 12 weels do we all get relatively the same sort of results ( ON AVERAGE) and obviously based on everything else bieng bang on ???


tbh after the years of training, this is how i see it, when i started i was 11.5 stone, i NEVER thought id see 16stone, then it was 17 stone... now i am aiming for 20 this/next year and an over all weight of 22stone bulked, i really do believe your body is limited to how much it puts on at a time and is all done in gradual stages regardless of gear, people say i now look massive compared to joe average but i think this high level of gear and i think the GH has changed my body comp for the better and is continually doing so, my benchmark target is starting to rise so i am now looking at bigger and bigger people to compare myself too and strive to achieve as much as i would like to think that one high dosage course would make me into a monster in reality i very much doubt it, iv worked very hard to get where i am today and just thought to myself now that i have most angles covered il hit a high dose course and see what it does, i dont think people become monsters over night i just need to work out what a higher dose course has to offer me that a medium course doesnt, if i dont find anything i will drop back down, if it does then i will stick to a high dose in the future, i think when i cruise that will show me, if i maintain and even still progress i will lower the dose, if its a significant drop (cant see it) then i will lower my weekly dose.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> tbh after the years of training, this is how i see it, when i started i was 11.5 stone, i NEVER thought id see 16stone, then it was 17 stone... now i am aiming for 20 this/next year and an over all weight of 22stone bulked, i really do believe your body is limited to how much it puts on at a time and is all done in gradual stages regardless of gear, people say i now look massive compared to joe average but i think this high level of gear and i think the GH has changed my body comp for the better and is continually doing so, my benchmark target is starting to rise so i am now looking at bigger and bigger people to compare myself too and strive to achieve as much as i would like to think that one high dosage course would make me into a monster in reality i very much doubt it, iv worked very hard to get where i am today and just thought to myself now that i have most angles covered il hit a high dose course and see what it does, i dont think people become monsters over night i just need to work out what a higher dose course has to offer me that a medium course doesnt, if i dont find anything i will drop back down, if it does then i will stick to a high dose in the future, i think when i cruise that will show me, if i maintain and even still progress i will lower the dose, if its a significant drop (cant see it) then i will lower my weekly dose.


definitely see your point mate....

working hard over years i guess is what gets you to that stage of people saying your massive...

I am probably like evryone else and still get impatient if i havent grown 2 incher per day on my muscles lol....

im very new to gear as you know, so you will have to excuse my impatience now and again, but also i notice changes from day to day , and it excites me to think how different i will look in another 7 weeks never mind 5 years ....

its good that your doing this for yourself mate, a lot more people need to find there limits and there own reactions to it all and not rely too much on people saying this and that will happen....

Nice one mate !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good thinking mate and l admire you for giving it a go. I cringe jabbing every 3 days...

I would love it to work out for you, give me something to try and aspire too.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Good thinking mate and l admire you for giving it a go. I cringe jabbing every 3 days...
> 
> I would love it to work out for you, give me something to try and aspire too.


thing is milky your a big fcukin lookin bloke, whats your experience of all of this mate ??? how do you find a cycle works best for you ???


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

cheers guys,i have never been one to want to cut because i have never thought id be big enough but now i am actually starting to consider it which in my eyes means something is working, i think i will really have to get some good pics done as much as i hate them lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> thing is milky your a big fcukin lookin bloke, whats your experience of all of this mate ??? how do you find a cycle works best for you ???


The most l have jabbed mate was 1 ml test with 1 ml of tri sus EOD combined with 40 mgs D-bol kick start.

My fella always tells me too much isnt usually better as your body cant utilise that much in a short space of time. He says a lot gets wasted and thats what has always stopped me going mental on courses.


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Sureno said:


> cheers guys,i have never been one to want to cut because i have never thought id be big enough but now i am actually starting to consider it which in my eyes means something is working, i think i will really have to get some good pics done as much as i hate them lol


Your avi pic does you no justice mate,You look huge in person


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JM said:


> Your avi pic does you no justice mate,You look huge in person


Thanks for that mate, its nice when someone CAN speak from first hand experience of meeting someone.

See now l want better pics to see how big he really is.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

My avi makes me look 30 stone lol... but im only 4 ft 3 and 8 stone wet through ....

in fact ROB gets a bad back handing down the 5 kg dumbells to me lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

The photos are sh!t and I'm sh!t at posing, I'm 6'2/3 126/7kg and only measurement I know are that bi's are now just on 19 cold

Everyone tells me photos don't do me justice and I think I look tiny in all of them :-(


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> My avi makes me look 30 stone lol... but im only 4 ft 3 and 8 stone wet through ....
> 
> in fact ROB gets a bad back handing down the 5 kg dumbells to me lol


I thought I was doing dead lifts


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sureno said:


> The photos are sh!t and I'm sh!t at posing, I'm 6'2/3 126/7kg and only measurement I know are that bi's are now just on 19 cold


Those pics give a far better impression than your avi mate, nice one.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> The photos are sh!t and I'm sh!t at posing, I'm 6'2/3 126/7kg and only measurement I know are that bi's are now just on 19 cold


Fcuk me its chopper reid pmsl !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> The photos are sh!t and I'm sh!t at posing, I'm 6'2/3 126/7kg and only measurement I know are that bi's are now just on 19 cold


Fcuk me its chopper reid pmsl !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Me last year summer


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Fcuk me its chopper reid pmsl !!!


He was best mates with my exs step dad lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Me last year summer


Christ, world of difference there mate.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Christ, world of difference there mate.


yeah the cnut bought a vest and didnt wash it lmfao !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> Christ, world of difference there mate.


Cheers buddy


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Good read over the last few pages guys.

Sureno bro you look like you've done time and you could have blurred your face you look as bad as uriel and it detracts from your physique


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Breda said:


> Good read over the last few pages guys.
> 
> Sureno bro you look like you've done time and you could have blurred your face you look as bad as uriel and it detracts from your physique


Lol how do you mean it detracts from my physique?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno:2679263 said:


> Lol how do you mean it detracts from my physique?


I was too busy trying to sheild my eyes from your retarded lookin mug I couldn't concentrate on your physique

Only joking bud you hold some good shape and size, your back looks quite large but with all them works of art you can't get the true feelin of your shape and size in a photo if you get what I mean


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol oh ok, cool


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I aint no expert, havnt done any gear either but thought id throw in my opinion.

From what i can see you've definatly grown from the pic of you last summer, but id say with 15ml of gear a day you should of grown alot more over the course of this current cycle. Now i dont know what your diet is like because i havnt read the complete journal but id take a guess that you arn't eating enough calories or proteins/carbs to maximize the gear and to promote muscle growth.

Its not just diet though, theres sleep, rest days etc etc

Not being a c*nt mate just throwing my opinion out there


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Afghan said:


> I aint no expert, havnt done any gear either but thought id throw in my opinion.
> 
> From what i can see you've definatly grown from the pic of you last summer, but id say with 15ml of gear a day you should of grown alot more over the course of this current cycle. Now i dont know what your diet is like because i havnt read the complete journal but id take a guess that you arn't eating enough calories or proteins/carbs to maximize the gear and to promote muscle growth.
> 
> ...


Noted but please bare in mind 15ml of gear is no induction of quantity, it's just the volume of oil, you have to remember the mg/ml ratio where in my case is lower hence the volume of oil. For example, to achieve 2g of test with test 400 would require 5ml of oil but with my test it requires 8ml, having said that I'm on just over 3g a week and I find getting enough food in hard and my shift pattern at work can hinder my sleep sometimes


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Noted but please bare in mind 15ml of gear is no induction of quantity, it's just the volume of oil, you have to remember the mg/ml ratio where in my case is lower hence the volume of oil. For example, to achieve 2g of test with test 400 would require 5ml of oil but with my test it requires 8ml, having said that I'm on just over 3g a week and I find getting enough food in hard and my shift pattern at work can hinder my sleep sometimes


ah right didnt know yor mg/ml ratios.

3G of test is alot though mate but like you said its hard getting enough food in and your sleep is hinderd sometimes, that explains it.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

2g test

1g+ anabolics


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Me last year summer


Have you got a pierced nipple you queer cnut? And wash your vest,you look like Eddie Yates. Tbf,you are a big lump tho!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Have you got a pierced nipple you queer cnut? And wash your vest,you look like Eddie Yates. Tbf,you are a big lump tho!


Showing your age there mate.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno:2678214 said:


> I just got cialis, can't wait to try them


Have you tried these bad boys out yet bro?... I've ordered some myself and want to know what sort of wood to expect


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh Sureno, i have just had a text from Greenspin, he said can you return his white vest please and you better have not stained the cnut or he will punish you ....

I told him i would message you mate !!!! X


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2679712 said:


> Oh Sureno, i have just had a text from Greenspin, he said can you return his white vest please and you better have not stained the cnut or he will punish you ....
> 
> I told him i would message you mate !!!! X


You know Greenspins vests would be too big for him you sure those message wasn't from luther


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> You know Greenspins vests would be too big for him you sure those message wasn't from luther


no mate greenspin has a big collection of Ken and Barbie dolls, apparently Sureno picked up one of kens vests by accident.. strange that he didnt notice it was slightly baggy on him ?? but mistakes do happen...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2679735 said:


> no mate greenspin has a big collection of Ken and Barbie dolls, apparently Sureno picked up one of kens vests by accident.. strange that he didnt notice it was slightly baggy on him ?? but mistakes do happen...


Pmsl mate that cracked me up


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

lol - sureno trying to look all "prison bitch" lol...the cnut doesn't have a single tatt....he ghot all the lads at work to doodle on him for the pic lol...

looking tonk big boy...all pro


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Flinty vests aside, u have to admit I'm one good looking mofo, bet you had a little twitch when u saw my pics? X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Flinty vests aside, u have to admit I'm one good looking mofo, bet you had a little twitch when u saw my pics? X


yeah your right mate i did :wub:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> Good read over the last few pages guys.
> 
> Sureno bro you look like you've done time and you could have blurred* your face you look as bad as uriel *and it detracts from your physique


you can STFU too bro - with your poor dial thats been subjected to a good napalming and the flames damped down by smashing them with a carpet beater. me and sureno are like a pair of male models to your male groin looks lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> you can STFU too bro - with your poor dial thats been subjected to a good napalming and the flames damped down by smashing them with a carpet beater. me and sureno are like a pair of male models to your male groin looks lol


mate leave Seal alone pmsl !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> mate leave Seal alone pmsl !!!


BRILLIANT....

Breda he owned you there mate, sorry.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> mate leave Seal alone pmsl !!!


yeah - seal is a scabby faced cnut too lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:2679807 said:


> you can STFU too bro - with your poor dial thats been subjected to a good napalming and the flames damped down by smashing them with a carpet beater. me and sureno are like a pair of male models to your male groin looks lol


Pmsl man you know what us young guns are like with our speech, good means bad........ Oh who am I bull sh!ttin you two look like you've been by a truck face 1st and then kicked in the face by a stallion but I still love you both x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> Pmsl man you know what us young guns are like with our speech, good means bad........ Oh who am I bull sh!ttin you two look like you've been by a truck face 1st and then kicked in the face by a stallion but I still love you both x


lol....i'll take it my Uriels face mug cheristmas prezzie is not going to be well received then?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2679818 said:


> mate leave Seal alone pmsl !!!


Listen peado I don't appreciate you sticking up for me... It makes me look bad


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> lol....i'll take it my Uriels face mug cheristmas prezzie is not going to be well received then?


what about your c0ck shaped ice lolly moulds pmsl !!!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I've got a picture of Sureno on my mantlepiece because it keeps my little girl away from the fire. Hes got a face like a blind cobblers thumb


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Deimos said:


> Sureno- Have your tattoos changed/ got a bit disfigured as you have grown?


No they have always looked sh1t mate !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:2679880 said:


> lol....i'll take it my Uriels face mug cheristmas prezzie is not going to be well received then?


It won't be recieved at all i'll be tellin the postie to return to sender


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:2679880 said:


> lol....i'll take it my Uriels face mug cheristmas prezzie is not going to be well received then?


It won't be recieved full stop i'll be tellin the postie to return to sender


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Deimos said:


> Sureno- Have your tattoos changed/ got a bit disfigured as you have grown?


The only place hes grown is round his big fat head and lardy ****,the fat cnut


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:2679858 said:


> BRILLIANT....
> 
> Breda he owned you there mate, sorry.


Just seen this and yea he got me but please don't encourage him mate


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

sureno is like the fat biker in "anywhich way" lol.....the leader of the "black widows".he got an ant tattooed on his belly and a dragon on his chest when he was 18 and now it looks like a ghecko on his chest and a bat on his belly now lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> No they have always looked sh1t mate !!!


PMSL


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

he got an inch ruler tatooed round his bi's but now its gone "metric" lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> No they have always looked sh1t mate !!!


Seriously laughed out loud :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I want to apologise to Sureno here and now for all the crap i have given him, im actually starting to feel guilty about it ....

Sorry mate i wont say another bad thing about you , i dont want you to hate me X


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

sureno....bella tatt
View attachment 69414


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> I want to apologise to Sureno here and now for all the crap i have given him, im actually starting to feel guilty about it ....
> 
> Sorry mate i wont say another bad thing about you , i dont want you to hate me X


Don't soften now, it's got to be close to breaking point


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

He will look better when Stevie Wonder finishes off the tattoos tho.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> I want to apologise to Sureno here and now for all the crap i have given him, im actually starting to feel guilty about it ....
> 
> Sorry mate i wont say another bad thing about you , i dont want you to hate me X


dont gay out now bro - we made this fuker do a pb last week by cnunting him out............i wont rest til he's lying dead with a broken throat under 220kgs of instant fail at unrack bench pmsl


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Don't soften now, it's got to be close to breaking point


i think he has double sixed me mate, by letting me be nasty to him and taking it on the chin he has in turn made me feel guilty,, dam him i never thought he was that smart. i mean fcuk me look at him he hardly looks like the sharpest knife in the drawer does he !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> i think he has double sixed me mate, by letting me be nasty to him and taking it on the chin he has in turn made me feel guilty,, dam him i never thought he was that smart. i mean fcuk me look at him he hardly looks like the sharpest knife in the drawer does he !!!


he's as thick as a ghurka's foreskin mate - your just estrogened out.feeling nipply too i wager???


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

The simpleton does look as thick as $hit,but hes hitting pb's because of us so the muppet should actually be thanking us


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> The simpleton does look as thick as $hit,but hes hitting pb's because of us so the muppet should actually be thanking us


yeah he trurns that hurt into gym warrior beans unlike you you fuking maggot farmer - you just suck the t1tties off your hairdressing boyfriend and procastinate about manning up and juicing up lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> he's as thick as a ghurka's foreskin mate - your just estrogened out.feeling nipply too i wager???


if crying a little bit to the end of scrooged means im eostragany then it must be true lol...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

and dont ask what a maggot farmer is cause i dont know pmsl


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> if crying a little bit to the end of scrooged means im eostragany then it must be true lol...


i cried at a bit of x factor lol.....i blame curtain dust


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> i cried at a bit of x factor lol.....i blame curtain dust


i cant blame fcukin dust i gave been cleaning in a pinny all day lol !!!!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Uriel said:


> yeah he trurns that hurt into gym warrior beans unlike you you fuking maggot farmer - you just suck the t1tties off your hairdressing boyfriend and procastinate about manning up and juicing up lol


Listen pigeon chest, when the test hits my sweet spot,the old pro will be looking awesome once again. Going to inject my tongue this time


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Going to inject my tongue this time


WHY?? you already talk sh1t "on steroids" pmsl


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> WHY?? you already talk sh1t "on steroids" pmsl


dont tell me that fat skinny cnut is taking gear !!!!

What gear you taking Luther apple juice made from concentrate ????


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> dont tell me that fat skinny cnut is taking gear !!!!
> 
> What gear you taking Luther apple juice made from concentrate ????


His source is this hairdresser he keeps bringing up!

500ml Shampoo

250ml Conditioner

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> dont tell me that fat skinny cnut is taking gear !!!!
> 
> What gear you taking Luther apple juice made from concentrate ????


no is he fuk - he reckons he took roids back in the day............the big lads in the gym used to pull a few quid out the latex wearing mr motovator bodied fuker and ring the sweat out their gym shreddies gusset and jab the cock splash with it......factoring his natty test up by a million


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Walking the walk this time ladies. That avi is of a man who's been training for the last 6 months and nothing before that for 14 years. It must scare you the thought of someone genetically gifted whos used to being in the trenches and rising like a phoenix to be applauded my those that onced ridiculed what can be achieved in less than a year. That enviable combination of genetics,muscle memory,diet,sleep,test and bs.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luther1 said:


> Walking the walk this time ladies. That avi is of a man who's been training for the last 6 months and nothing before that for 14 years. It must scare you the thought of someone genetically gifted whos used to being in the trenches and rising like a phoenix to be applauded my those that onced ridiculed what can be achieved in less than a year. That enviable combination of genetics,muscle memory,diet,sleep,test and bs.


Only thing that im scared about is that gear makes me look like you and i have wasted all this money and effort pmsl


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Luther - you might....and i mean might be able to lift your fuking bottom jaw up in the gym when you see this fuking steel prince performing reps like a piece of Athenian art work....form that would make one of the gods weep at what they created - taken to the next level you fuking peyon..........but thats about all you'll lift lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Some test fuelled willy waving in this thread


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Little mix have won x factor woooo and yes, im watching it at work - I love Sunday's


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

As long as i can lift the pin into my ar$e once a week x12 thats all that matters. Its not the quantity of the weight,its the quality of the movement. And looking at your avi reminds me, must do side delts lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luther1 said:


> As long as that pin gets lifted into my ar5e cheek once aweek x12 then thats all matters. Looking at your avi reminds me, must do side delts haha


now that is the stupidest thing i have read mate .... looking at your avi you should be thinking

"that reminds me , i must go to the gym"


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Cnuts il be on here later I'm driving back from Kent in this sh!tty weather


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i'd shag little mix.even the fat one lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Cnuts il be on here later I'm driving back from Kent in this sh!tty weather


why dont you drive back in a car like everyone else ???


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Cnuts il be on here later I'm driving back from Kent in this sh!tty weather


one less cnut in kent then later lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> one less skinny cnut in kent then later lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Cnuts il be on here later I'm driving back from Kent in this sh!tty weather


Got your supplies


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I reckon hes one of those silly looking cnuts that drives one of those Mazda MX-5 sh1t heaps and has the roof down no matter what the weather. The silly looking cnut


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> I reckon hes one of those silly looking cnuts that drives one of those Mazda MX-5 sh1t heaps and has the roof down no matter what the weather. The silly looking cnut


i have a mx5 you jockey


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Theres a surprise!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Theres a surprise!


lol..not really - 175hp of vw jetta


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

Uriel said:


> lol..not really - 175hp of vw jetta


TSi ?!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

R0B said:


> TSi ?!


yes bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

luther1 said:


> View attachment 69419


Had you more as an SLK kinda of guy :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

Uriel said:


> yes bro


Love them! DSG too.....?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Freelander you cnuts


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Written off vectra and a fiesta


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Freelander you cnuts


dont tell me you "off road" pmsl.i bet you wear safari shirts with spaces for 5 rifle bullets lol (but you put pens there)


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Freelander you cnuts


MY mate's wife has one of those, so does his mum


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

My mrs wants one too


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> My mrs wants one too


mine wants a dicovery 4


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Have you seen the new evoque? Really smart looking but no way any lucky fvcker that owns one is ever going to get in to a muddy field!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Uriel said:


> dont tell me you "off road" pmsl.i bet you wear safari shirts with spaces for 5 rifle bullets lol (but you put pens there)


And he wears a belt made out of a load of spent cartridges


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> And he wears a belt made out of a load of spent cartridges


shops at millets on the platinum card, kitted out like SAWT member......has a 1 piece titanuim knife that cuts bricks (but he uses it to peel granny smith apples at work - the cnut)...while his neighbours clean their cars - he's out sticking mud on his lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Uriel said:


> shops at millets on the platinum card, kitted out like SAWT member......has a 1 piece titanuim knife that cuts bricks (but he uses it to peel granny smith apples at work - the cnut)...while his neighbours clean their cars - he's out sticking mud on his lol


Haha. Chequer plate on the bonnet and a winch on the front bumper thats never been used. A snorkel exhaust for when he drives through rivers(never) and he tucks his combats into his boots he got from the army surplus store


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Haha. Chequer plate on the bonnet and a winch on the front bumper thats never been used. A snorkel exhaust for when he drives through rivers(never) and he tucks his combats into his boots he got from the army surplus store


his winter project is welding a helicoptyer landing platform on the roof - the fuking half baked fanny lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

And he'll drive round with a canoe on the roof but tell the neighbours he goes white water rafting. He thinks hes Burt Reynolds in Deliverence,that hairy cnut lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

fcuk me you cnuts talk some sh!t, just went through your babblings

right

flinty - i find your abuse rather arousing :wub:

luther - if you trained your body half the amount you trained your fingers coming back with these border line amusing retorts, people may begin to think your actually coming out of puberty

uriel - MX5??? you ARE luthers boyfriend hairdresser lol

breda - you ever been kissed by a girl called rose?

so gentlemen, on that note, my balls, your mouths, enjoy :rockon:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Handbags


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

f*cking quality entertainment


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Legs today, going to pop a T5 first, BL deadlifts destroyed me yesterday so legs are feeling it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Legs today, going to pop a T5 first, BL deadlifts destroyed me yesterday so legs are feeling it


is that an excuse for your sh1te deadlift weights today already i hear creeping in mate ????

have a good session pal...

off to do chest myself in 40 minutes or so !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> is that an excuse for your sh1te deadlift weights today already i hear creeping in mate ????
> 
> have a good session pal...
> 
> off to do chest myself in 40 minutes or so !!!


Don't you read my posts goddammit lol

I have done deads yesterday, so it's a reason for my already sh!t sh!tyer squats lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Don't you read my posts goddammit lol
> 
> I have done deads yesterday, so it's a reason for my already sh!t sh!tyer squats lol


lol sorry mate, i did read post yes but not very well it seems haha ... dont fcukin neglect them squats today, even if rest of your workout is sub parr.. squats are the meat and potatoes for legs dude x


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah I'm just getting my head round it now so I'm ready to destroy myself when I'm in the gym, want to smash my legs


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Yeah I'm just getting my head round it now so I'm ready to destroy myself when I'm in the gym, want to smash my legs


i want to see at least some reps done at 140 kg on squats today mate !!!! if you get 8 - 10 then up the weight if you get 3 -4 reps ... do that a couple of times and then drop set it

so 140 kg x 4 3 times

then 110 kg x 6-8

100 kg x 10 - 15

even if you going to throw up get that 15 reps with 100 ....


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i want to see at least some reps done at 140 kg on squats today mate !!!! if you get 8 - 10 then up the weight if you get 3 -4 reps ... do that a couple of times and then drop set it
> 
> so 140 kg x 4 3 times
> 
> ...


I like that, nice one bro, going to give that a blast, will let you know how it goes after iv cleaned all the sick up


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> I like that, nice one bro, going to give that a blast, will let you know how it goes after iv cleaned all the sick up


it makes you work mate , gets legs conditioned to doing good amounts of reps at a decent weight. plus lets you realistically feel the 140 kg without dropping in form and risking injury ...

plus in your mind if you set yourself the goal of only 4 reps your already winning...

If im spotting its always a mind game , i will say come on give me 2 more. so in there mind they think ah its only 2 . they will push them out quite easily, then i will say 1 more, they do that, then come on one more , until they have actually built themselves up to a full set...

If they try to stop then i will boll0ck him by saying i will tell him when he has done not him lol...

It definitely works mate hence why my pyramid technique is very good reps and sets come down as weight goes up

15,12,10,8,6,4,2 reps as weight goes up. so on your last lift the 2 your at your new PBN or maximum weight and the 2 is a minimum. you normally see people pushing 4 -5 on a massive weight they havent touched before ...

It works really well, and all the lads i train personally use this and they gain ery well from it X


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

I will come train with you boys one day, just like just what I need


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Have a good session serge, try not to pull a bicep opening your locker.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> I will come train with you boys one day, just like just what I need


your welcome anytime bro... you can even stop at my house for a day or so mate to save the travelling !!! as long as you dont go back to stealing all my fine china and silverware pmsl !!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> your welcome anytime bro... you can even stop at my house for a day or so mate to save the travelling !!! as long as you dont go back to stealing all my fine china and silverware pmsl !!


Lol just keep the vests away, yeah I may come down in the new year when I can get some time off, sounds awesome, no one here pushes me really just myself


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Have a good leg session bro let's actually get the bar on your back this time yea... Those free weight squats do fcuk all for leg growth as you well know


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Breda said:


> Have a good leg session bro let's actually get the bar on your back this time yea... Those free weight squats do fcuk all for leg growth as you well know


I can see that in your avi


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Trying not to puke right now, feeling very nauseous at the moment, I did

Squats

Leg press

Leg extensions

Leg curls

Calfs

Hit 3 plates on the 25kg bar again and dropped set but can't recall reps, just till failure on all I dropped set, deads killed me if I'm honest but smashed legs, now a shake and crash out for a bit I think, don't think the T5 did much for me???


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Trying not to puke right now, feeling very nauseous at the moment, I did
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Good man!

Drop the T5's then  One less thing to worry about !


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Lol just keep the vests away, yeah I may come down in the new year when I can get some time off, sounds awesome, no one here pushes me really just myself


good training partner is just as important as gear,diet and rest for me IMO


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Trying not to puke right now, feeling very nauseous at the moment, I did
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Good session with no weight bro?

You fcuking pussy wanting to throw up... keep that sh!t down but then again you wouldnt have torn much fibres as i see no weights listed apart from the phantom 3 25's a side so it wont make any difference


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Breda said:


> Good session with no weight bro?
> 
> You fcuking pussy wanting to throw up... keep that sh!t down but then again you wouldnt have torn much fibres as i see no weights listed apart from the phantom 3 25's a side so it wont make any difference


Do you even have a journal you Cnut


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Do you even have a journal you Cnut


Of course i fcukin dont

I'm the smartest one out of all you cnuts look at all the abuse you lot get in your spammed up journals 

Might get 1 up once i start my cycle tho so get all your sh!tty little jokes ready


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Breda said:


> Of course i fcukin dont
> 
> I'm the smartest one out of all you cnuts look at all the abuse you lot get in your spammed up journals
> 
> Might get 1 up once i start my cycle tho so get all your sh!tty little jokes ready


wont have too, your journal will be the littlest joke there is :blowme:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno said:


> wont have too, your journal will be the littlest joke there is :blowme:


A bit like this 1 then mate


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Breda said:


> A bit like this 1 then mate


 no mate this is gold dust you cnut


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno said:


> no mate this is gold dust you cnut


Gold dust :confused1: i'd say its more just regular dust bro... full of dead skin and dead weight


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Breda said:


> Gold dust :confused1: i'd say its more just regular dust bro... full of dead skin and dead weight


well the longer you keep [email protected] hanging about here it will be

oh and heres a news flash for you


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

You win bro :surrender:

You cnut your lucky i'm all out of power i should be neggin you ass for that... was funny tho i'll give you that...... about as funny as your face


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Training shoulders tomorrow, hopefully with JM do should be a great workout!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Training shoulders tomorrow, hopefully with JM do should be a great workout!!!


I need to train with you guys.

I reckon we could make each other HUGE !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Training shoulders tomorrow, hopefully with JM do should be a great workout!!!


that will be good mate if you can get that beast to train with you aswell dude, will be able to push each other really well i think !!!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes milky, one day mate we should do it, JM is only round the corner from me, I'm going get myself in the zone for tomorrow and smash a PB out some where!!! I already know I'm going to shrug 305kg for 8-10!!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Yes milky, one day mate we should do it, JM is only round the corner from me, I'm going get myself in the zone for tomorrow and smash a PB out some where!!! I already know I'm going to shrug 305kg for 8-10!!!!


Does JB have a journal ?? whats his lifts looking like any ideas mate ???


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno:2682200 said:


> Training shoulders tomorrow, hopefully with JM do should be a great workout!!!


JM is a top fella mate you'll have a good work out. I'll be linking up with him at some point too



flinty90:2682249 said:


> Does JB have a journal ?? whats his lifts looking like any ideas mate ???


No journal mate but he a big cnut for 21 looks powerful... Regular poster in the sexiest booty thread


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Just had a workout with JM, we did shoulders and shrugs

standing front BB press

2x bar warm up sets (25kg)

1x 12 rep @ 65kg

1x 10 rep @ 85kg

1x 5 rep @ 105kg

standing behind the neck BB press

1 x 12 re @ bar (25kg)

1 x 12 rep @ 45kg

1 x12 rep @ 65kg

1 x 8 rep @ 85kg

seated machine arnold press

(weight not including machine bars)

1x 12 rep @ 30 kg

1 x 12 rep @ 50kg

1 x 12 rep @ 70kg

Shrugs BB

1x 10 rep @ 145kg

1x 10 rep @ 225kg

1x 7 rep @ 305kg (PB but really struggled)

side machine raises

3 sets

rear delt flies

3 sets






Really enjoyed working out with JM :beer:


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Had a very good session with Sureno today,very strong guy indeed and an absolute gent.

Will have to have another session sometime next week and we can follow my routine this time,be ready for pain lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

JM said:


> Had a very good session with Sureno today,very strong guy indeed and an absolute gent.
> 
> Will have to have another session sometime next week and we can follow my routine this time,be ready for pain lol


Looking forward to it big man


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

JM said:


> Had a very good session with Sureno today,very strong guy indeed and an absolute* gent*.
> 
> Will have to have another session sometime next week and we can follow my routine this time,be ready for pain lol


look....its spelt ****....ok?lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

anyway - i'm off to the hairdresser to let her make me beautiful - lol

(yeah yeah - she's a plasterer and plastic surgeon too lol)


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Uriel said:


> anyway - i'm off to the hairdresser to let her make me beautiful - lol
> 
> (yeah yeah - she's a plasterer and plastic surgeon too lol)


Do it yourself with a number 1 all over like real men lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

JM you **** did you get my message


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Oh good work out lads :thumbup1:


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Breda said:


> JM you **** did you get my message


Nope,Did you text my new number that i text you yesterday?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Pmsl uriel you cnut, she needs to be a demolitions expert too with a face like yours


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

JM said:


> Nope,Did you text my new number that i text you yesterday?


forgot you change it mate... anyway i've texed you


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

Well done on the PBs too!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

R0B said:


> Well done on the PBs too!!


cheers sweetheart :wub:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Yea well done you hairy cnut :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well done on the PB's however you could have put some effort in lol X


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

Watched it now 

Good work


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Well done on the PB's however you could have put some effort in lol X


Well you know how it is, I don't want to get too big too quickly lol

On a side note, work have just made my 12 month contract permanent 

HAPPY DAYS!!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Well you know how it is, I don't want to get too big too quickly lol
> 
> On a side note, work have just made my 12 month contract permanent
> 
> HAPPY DAYS!!!!


Course you dont thats why you're natty 

Congrats on the perm contact mate makes life alot less stressful knowing you have security in your job


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sureno said:


> On a side note, work have just made my 12 month contract permanent
> 
> HAPPY DAYS!!!!


Good news serge, more money for food and gear


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Welldone on the pb,but i think the video i watched was dubbed because English was being spoken in it! Congrats on the job too:thumb:


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Welldone on the pb,but i think the video i watched was dubbed because English was being spoken in it! Congrats on the job too:thumb:


yeah it was dubbed with english, heres the original you old cnut


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

What a load of old **** this is


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Tasty said:


> What a load of old **** this is


There is a lot of shi!te floating around in here but there's also some excellent advice that you'd be hard pressed to find anywhere.

Sureno mate how much do you weigh now you non training mother fcuker


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> There is a lot of shi!te floating around in here but there's also *some excellent advice* that you'd be hard pressed to find anywhere.
> 
> Sureno mate how much do you weigh now you non training mother fcuker


link please :confused1:


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm about 124/5kg so lost a couple kg, it's come all off my waste as been popping T5's this week and lost a surprising amount of fat with no change in diet  p


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> link please :confused1:


Troll back to page 3 or 4 when we had to beg for updates... Sureno nearly died and he got some good info off aus to pull him back from the brink


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> Troll back to page 3 or 4 when we had to beg for updates... Sureno nearly died and he got some good info off aus to pull him back from the brink


ok, will take a look at that.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> Troll back to page 3 or 4 when we had to beg for updates... Sureno nearly died and he got some good info off aus to pull him back from the brink


I've had a flick through from the start to page 8, a few good session updates but mainly a load of gash, including pictures of people in gimp outfits, stockings and somebody's calf. I loved it, I'm going to read it again later, naked


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> I've had a flick through from the start to page 8, a few good session updates but mainly a load of gash, including pictures of people in gimp outfits, stockings and somebody's calf. I loved it, I'm going to read it again later, naked


I'll see if i can fingd the start of the good info mate... its only about 2 or 3 pages tho the rest is just abuse and the odd work out update


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Start at page 10 the cnut was having dizzy spells and sh!t


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> Start at page 10 the cnut was having dizzy spells and sh!t


Found it, Aus does know his stuff doesn't he. Although I think Fatstuff nailed it when he said Serge had caught a dose of gay


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Found it, Aus does know his stuff doesn't he. Although I think Fatstuff nailed it when he said Serge had caught a dose of gay


He still has the gay virus mate so best we get out of his journal before we catch it.... Luther already has


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Right you you pair of [email protected] guzzlers, here's some info for you not that it will be of any use as your both natty freaks.

Today after a week of monitoring temp I have started a T4/3 combo.

Iv started a low dose as my body is sensitive to it I believe, I'm going to adopt aus's 2 day on/off method and continue to monitor temp.

Today's dose on an empty stomach was

100mcg T4

25mcg T3

About 45 min after admin I come over light headed and absolutely ravenous like I NEED to eat!!! Just packed 1/2lb of mince away and some veg in all of 5min and I feel a little better, this is not meant to be the case but it just always seems to do this to me???

On way to work and will hope to grab some fairly decent food today as didn't cook anything to bring with me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

KFC's a good choice :rolleye: (thats right b1tches, got to pimp the colonel)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I KILL YOU !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Well it's official, tren has kicked in, not one person at work I haven't been a total Cnut too today but it's ok because they all deserve it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Well it's official, tren has kicked in, not one person at work I haven't been a total Cnut too today but it's ok because they all deserve it


Just bein yourself then mate... i'm sure they're used to it


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Well it's official, tren has kicked in, not one person at work I haven't been a total Cnut too today but it's ok because they all deserve it


oh you 2 faced cnut i bet you been nice as pie then BOOM - the permanent contact is signed...........ink not even dry and your eye fuking everyone


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> oh you 2 faced cnut i bet you been nice as pie then BOOM - the permanent contact is signed...........ink not even dry and your eye fuking everyone


Hit the nail on the [email protected] head bro


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Well no temp raise today, going to up the dosage tomorrow and see what happens with the T3/4 mix

Aiming for

T4: 200mcg

T3: 100mcg


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

This morning temp was 37.0, so no raise but a drop by 0.2

Also on an empty stomach I took

175mcg T4

50mcg T3

Will pop 1 T5 cap in an hour


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

How's the BP looking.....

Mine went crazy Saturday morning, popped 2xBlaze and a chest eaze !!

Went to 177/45 lol!!

Evening it was back to 139/60


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

He's dead

Can a mod please close this journal


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Breda said:


> He's dead
> 
> Can a mod please close this journal


Topped himself 

Dirty cúnt !!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0B:2687816 said:


> Topped himself
> 
> Dirty cúnt !!


Couldn't handle being skinny anymore

Poor cnut


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thursday morning isn't it. Weight watchers down the village hall at 10 o'clock. The village idiot is in the village hall,how ironic


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol Luther you stupid cnut, BP is lowered a bit. Feeling hot on the T3/4 ratio today, but still going to up the dose, in the process of sorting out my diet and going to run a bit of DNP at 200mg ed for 12 weeks


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Lol Luther you stupid cnut, BP is lowered a bit. Feeling hot on the T3/4 ratio today, but still going to up the dose, in the process of sorting out my diet and going to run a bit of DNP at 200mg ed for 12 weeks


are you actually trying to get as many chemicals into your body as you can mate before you die ????

how the fcuk do you know whats working and whats not with all the chopping and changing of stuff and adding this and that and it all sounds so confusing mate !!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Lol Luther you stupid cnut, BP is lowered a bit. Feeling hot on the T3/4 ratio today, but still going to up the dose, in the process of sorting out my diet and going to run a bit of DNP at 200mg ed for 12 weeks


You're like a fcukin walking chemist mate


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Sureno, you will self combust !!

FACT


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

just stick everything in and hope to come out at the end like ronnie, thats surenos way of thinking


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> just stick everything in and hope to come out at the end like ronnie, thats surenos way of thinking


Yeah, Ronnie Corbert


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Just going to follow what's been recommended by the man, I know what's working im not changing compounds just adding them

As i progress it's nothing fancy just the symbiosis of all compounds


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

who da man?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> who da man?


Raoul moat !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> who da man?


Ausbuilt

Guys I want to hit another level in my physique so adding the cutting agents to keep excess weight off and try to cut, I have done plenty of courses in my time and considering I started out at 11.5st I'm doing well, I'm learning all this from my own experience and have tried some old skool and some new skool techniques some of which have worked others not


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Ausbuilt
> 
> Guys I want to hit another level in my physique so adding the cutting agents to keep excess weight off and try to cut, I have done plenty of courses in my time and considering I started out at 11.5st I'm doing well, I'm learning all this from my own experience and have tried some old skool and some new skool techniques some of which have worked others not


Good on you!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Ausbuilt
> 
> Guys I want to hit another level in my physique so adding the cutting agents to keep excess weight off and try to cut, I have done plenty of courses in my time and considering I started out at 11.5st I'm doing well, I'm learning all this from my own experience and have tried some old skool and some new skool techniques some of which have worked others not


has any of them worked :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Which was the one that made you fat and weak? I'd like to avoid that one if possible.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Fcuk of cnuts I got my tren serious head on


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Off to train chest and arms, haven't trained late in a long time, also after a early shift at work :-( got to be done b!tches


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Off to train chest and arms, haven't trained late in a long time, also after a early shift at work :-( got to be done b!tches


Have a good one you sweaty cnut


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Off to train chest and arms, haven't trained late in a long time, also after a early shift at work :-( got to be done b!tches


Enjoy you hairy bitch

by the way

Tuesday - Chest+Tri's (damaged shoulder means no dips + have to do close grip bench, hense why i do db's first)

3 sets Incline DB press (42.5kg db)

3 sets Decline DB press (42.5kg db)

3 sets BB bench press (100,90,90kg)

3 sets light Pec fly

3 sets skullcrushers (15kg each side of ez bar)

3 sets tricep cable pulldown (no idea)

this is the chest routine and weights pushed by a 10 stone natty if you cant top that you're a *** and need a camo vest like flinty


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Breda said:


> Enjoy you hairy bitch
> 
> by the way
> 
> ...


I see the only good description or full description you put was

3 sets light pec fly

You forgot to put "light" into the rest but then I assume the actual weight listed accounts for that 

Anyway I too have a twinge in my shoulder that I'm hoping doesn't effect my workout from the dirty shrugs I did the other day


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Off to train chest and arms, haven't trained late in a long time, also after a early shift at work :-( got to be done b!tches


Have a good session mate.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

i'm not the 10 stone natty you cnut... i dont need to lie aboout my weights like this cnut, you missed his thread but never mind. Why dont you just fcuk off and train


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Breda said:


> i'm not the 10 stone natty you cnut... i dont need to lie aboout my weights like this cnut, you missed his thread but never mind. Why dont you just fcuk off and train


Oh are you not 10stone yet, too bad you light weight, il p!ss those weights lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

touche sureno


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Oh are you not 10stone yet, too bad you light weight, il p!ss those weights lol


i will not even dignify this with a response.... because i can't..... cnut lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Breda said:


> Enjoy you hairy bitch
> 
> by the way
> 
> ...


PMSL!

I see what you've done there Breda, copy and paste nomuscles-Murphy :lol:

What a chancer, had 2 hours to pop a pic up the little runt!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

3... is the magic number


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> 3... is the magic number


It will have to be because the thick cnut can't count any higher


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I do 1 maybe 2 work sets on each part lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

And 2 reps per set haha


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0B said:


> PMSL!
> 
> I see what you've done there Breda, copy and paste nomuscles-Murphy :lol:
> 
> What a chancer, had 2 hours to pop a pic up the little runt!


Did he even post 1 up i must check the thread


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Breda said:


> Did he even post 1 up i must check the thread


Nope!

Reckon he's put his foot in it bigging those weights up


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

B!tches just done 1 rep on incline BB bench @ 165kg!!!!

[email protected] YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Sureno said:


> B!tches just done 1 rep on incline BB bench @ 165kg!!!!
> 
> [email protected] YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BOOM!!!!

Well done mate.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno:2689051 said:


> B!tches just done 1 rep on incline BB bench @ 165kg!!!!
> 
> [email protected] YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pffft.... Weak

Is that another pb


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*king good lift there mate, well done.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Cheers boys...

Have to say i liked training at this time to be fair, felt very strong as opposed to first thing in the morning when i train on empty

anyway here was my routine, it was quite an intense one as i slacked this week and had to do an extra bodypart (biceps)

incline BB bench press

2 sets of 15 on empty 25kg bar

1 set of 12 on 65kg

1 set of 10 on 105kg

1 set of 8 on 145kg

1 rep on 165kg

2 reps on 155kg (nearly shat my pants too  )

incline DB bench press

12 reps on 32.5kg db

12 reps on 42.5kg db

8 reps on 55kg db

was shot from bench

cable flies

3 sets of 10 on 8,9 and 10 bricks???

chest pulls

3 sets same weight light 20kg a side???

chest was pumped from this and pretty smashed to be fair so moved onto tri's

3 sets tri ext, 2 stacks and 1 stack + 10kg

3 sets reverse tri ext (half stack)

rope over head tri ext

3 sets half stack

finished off on tri push downs on the machine stacked

bi's

open palm grip on empty scaffold bar 21's for 3 sets

3 sets hammers 10kg db's very slow and strict

anyway here are some more pics... YES I KNOW IM [email protected] HAIRY!!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

cant upload pics at the moment???


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

can some one give me an idea on BF% please too and dont just say "your a fat cnut" lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

not really good at guessing mate but i would say 17 - 20 % ???


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> not really good at guessing mate but i would say 17 - 20 % ???


cheers sexy  want to see what i look like between 12-15%


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

No higher than 22% but by the looks of it its mainly on the gut

You're pretty big tho man but that doesn't mean its the end of those skinny jokes and that forehead.... Woah!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Breda said:


> No higher than 22% but by the looks of it its mainly on the gut
> 
> You're pretty big tho man but that doesn't mean its the end of those skinny jokes and that forehead.... Woah!


lol ithat forehead store the wisdom, intelligence and 8-% of all the HGH i have ever taken PMSL


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> lol ithat forehead store the wisdom, intelligence and 8-% of all the HGH i have ever taken PMSL


I'd have to say around the 18% mark. But you're a huge lump.. if you got under 10% you'd actually LOOK bigger...


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> I'd have to say around the 18% mark. But you're a huge lump.. if you got under 10% you'd actually LOOK bigger...


im near to doing what you recomended just had a few sh!tty hurdles come up but im determined to start and get quite low with out hopefully losing any muscle but the gear im on should prevent that happening, just got to sort the DNP out now


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> I'd have to say around the 18% mark. But you're a huge lump.. if you got under 10% you'd actually LOOK bigger...


Cnut would die of fatigue before he got close to 10%


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Got to agree with Aus here. You would look enormous if you dropped weight. Looking well but if you got the scales out of the equation and used the mirror as your guide I think you could crack it. Use the last pic as your avi but follow my example and blank out the mush lol. Us handsome chaps owe it to the others not to rub their noses in our fortunate looks.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

[email protected] hell, iv got a proper boner right now, iv just been called big and good looking by 2 monsters!!!

today has been a good day


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> im near to doing what you recomended just had a few sh!tty hurdles come up but im determined to start and get quite low with out hopefully losing any muscle but the gear im on should prevent that happening, just got to sort the DNP out now


If you're on over 1g of gear wont lose ANY muscle.. i dieted on 3.6g.. and put on LBM... so don't worry, you won't lose muscle, coz i know you're a high dose freak too! LOL


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> If you're on over 1g of gear wont lose ANY muscle.. i dieted on 3.6g.. and put on LBM... so don't worry, you won't lose muscle, coz i know you're a high dose freak too! LOL


PMSL my mrs blames you for that :rockon:she always refers to you as "that guy off the muscle forum" lmao

"that guy off the muscle forum told you to do it didnt he"

"you want to get as big as that guy off the muscle forum dont you?"

she hates it


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> If you're on over 1g of gear wont lose ANY muscle.. i dieted on 3.6g.. and put on LBM... so don't worry, you won't lose muscle, coz i know you're a high dose freak too! LOL


Would you say there is an optimum dose to diet on without losing muscle? I really must diet one day lol.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I reckon you should invite Aus round for dinner so she can meet him... He's a filthy fcuker tho so don't turn your back or he'll have her bent over the edge of the sofa but but she won't refer to him as that guy off the muscle forum after that lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you have a missus Sureno ????

sorry i remember you sent me her picture now !!! oh she is a looker pal


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you have a missus Sureno ????
> 
> sorry i remember you sent me her picture now !!! oh she is a looker pal


Thanks mate, I went through some right mingers before I found her, she's LURVELY


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Would you say there is an optimum dose to diet on without losing muscle? I really must diet one day lol.


if you've read the books (building the perfect beast) by A.L Rea.. you'd have to say you'd be look at least somewhere in the 100mg-200mg/day mark as a diet dose..

I haven't read much about dieting by borreson, just bulking (but he advocated things like 1g/DAY!! for 2-3 weeks, folloed by 4-6 weeks on 2g/week.. for bulking)

but then people like Big A of the pro-muscle forum basically do the same cycle all year.. and keep the same protein level (500g/day) and only change the carbs/fats to diet... and add more workout and cardio and fat burners...

So i figured out i got my best result for size.. on 3g+ of gear... then i followed BigA's diet plan.. kept my protein same, dropped my carbs to 50g/day and fats to 50g/day.. and bam.. bigger and leaner (ok BAM over 16weeks..)..

So my thinking at the moment is, there is no difference in bulking cycle or dieting cycle (except for a few weeks, like 2-4 out of a comp) the difference is the diet and cardio (and fat burners)..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

shut up Ausbuilt ffs this isnt a serious journal mate your wasting your breath pal lol X


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> shut up Ausbuilt ffs this isnt a serious journal mate your wasting your breath pal lol X


ah **** it..

the optimum dose of gear.. is natural test, injected between the butt cheeks by another BB.... you know you're overdosing when it runs down your leg ;-)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> ah **** it..
> 
> the optimum dose of gear.. is natural test, injected between the butt cheeks by another BB.... you know you're overdosing when it runs down your leg ;-)


there we go now your talking in a language we understand , and will probably follow lol !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh FFS flinty you Cnut aus was my go to guy, now I need to find a BB to inject me, any takers?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Oh FFS flinty you Cnut aus was my go to guy, now I need to find a BB to inject me, any takers?


your fcuked trying to find a BB in this journal pal lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Oh FFS flinty you Cnut aus was my go to guy, now I need to find a BB to inject me, any takers?


no probs.. like flinty said, I can do the wife over the sofa (l ilke a girl with 2 humps! at least she's a blond in flinty's pics!)

and then you can ingest the test "orally".. that way the wife helps ya grow!

:devil2:

flinty corrupted me...


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh aus that was graphic lol

I thought you where the mature and sensible one, flinty you Cnut il remember this pmsl


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Oh aus that was graphic lol
> 
> I thought you where the mature and sensible one, flinty you Cnut il remember this pmsl


I'm an aussie.. convict rejects thrown out of blighty years ago.. worst of the worst of british society apparantly! LOL so only a thin veneer of civility and maturity... ;-)


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> I'm an aussie.. convict rejects thrown out of blighty years ago.. worst of the worst of british society apparantly! LOL so only a thin veneer of civility and maturity... ;-)


Pmsl ah man who am I going to go to now the rest of the journal

Is full of thick cnuts


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

today im being a right miserable cnut, temp has shot up to 37.5!!! had really bad heart burn for the last 2 days but still forcing in the food, feel really strong though 

going to try a new routine for shoulders tomoz, we got some new chains in, so cant wait to try them


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

Sureno said:


> today im being a right miserable cnut, temp has shot up to 37.5!!! had really bad heart burn for the last 2 days but still forcing in the food, feel really strong though
> 
> going to try a new routine for shoulders tomoz, we got some new chains in, so cant wait to try them


Kinky! Hope they got some whips too  :lol:


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

R0B said:


> Kinky! Hope they got some whips too  :lol:


fcuk the whips im hoping they have some XL butt plugs :wub:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

Sureno said:


> fcuk the whips im hoping they have some XL butt plugs :wub:


Well if they haven't mate, drop Luther a line :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

R0B said:


> Well if they haven't mate, drop Luther a line :lol:  :lol:


fcuk that useless cnut, he might be a gimp but he's hung like a fcuking mozzy


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> today im being a right miserable cnut, temp has shot up to 37.5!!! had really bad heart burn for the last 2 days but still forcing in the food, feel really strong though
> 
> going to try a new routine for shoulders tomoz, we got some new chains in, so cant wait to try them


what routine you thinking of doing mate, sorry to ask a serious question in here i know its like a fcukin joke book.. post your routine in my journal if you would prefer it to be somewhere more serious lol X


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> what routine you thinking of doing mate, sorry to ask a serious question in here i know its like a fcukin joke book.. post your routine in my journal if you would prefer it to be somewhere more serious lol X


pmsl cnut, going to start with smith machine front and rear using these big chains, apparantly they make the weight get heavier the more the bar goes up???

then prob the usual bits and pieces, wont know till i see how pumped my shoulders feel after the smiths. if i like the chains i may go for standing with chains but i think that will be insane!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> pmsl cnut, going to start with smith machine front and rear using these big chains, apparantly they make the weight get heavier the more the bar goes up???
> 
> then prob the usual bits and pieces, wont know till i see how pumped my shoulders feel after the smiths. if i like the chains i may go for standing with chains but i think that will be insane!!!


not sure i understand what you mean about the chains mate ??? but sounds interesting ...


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> not sure i understand what you mean about the chains mate ??? but sounds interesting ...


they are big fcuk off massive chains, you attach them to the barbell either side and they coil up on the floor, when you push up more chain is suspended off the floor making the weight heavier, apparently its very good???

will take a pic tomoz


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> they are big fcuk off massive chains, you attach them to the barbell either side and they coil up on the floor, when you push up more chain is suspended off the floor making the weight heavier, apparently its very good???
> 
> will take a pic tomoz


ahh i see now mate , bloody hell that would be awesome, you will have to let me know what weights that takes you up to on your smith press mate when chains are fully loaded. are you anywhere near 150 kg on smith press for shoulders anyway ????


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Chains are great they work well on benching too as your stronger at the top of the lift which is where the most weight is due to the chains being lifted off the floor. This allows you to overload the Strongest part of the lift with a weight you might not be able to lift for a full rom. As you lower the bar and the chains coil up the weight gets lighter. Simples


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> ahh i see now mate , bloody hell that would be awesome, you will have to let me know what weights that takes you up to on your smith press mate when chains are fully loaded. are you anywhere near 150 kg on smith press for shoulders anyway ????


i dont usually do smiths but usually push 100kg on standing bar

@ginger, yes i think chains will be incorporated into most of my compound movements


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Great way of breaking through a plateau.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Think iv finally decided to swap from myprotein over to BBW's whey, going to get 2 4kg tubs of choc orange and strawberry. Anyway off to bed to train shoulders tomoz, come home and jab silly amounts of oil into my muscles and for those that don't know what they are yet (ginge and Brenda) they are what give you the awesome look


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno:2692999 said:


> Think iv finally decided to swap from myprotein over to BBW's whey, going to get 2 4kg tubs of choc orange and strawberry. Anyway off to bed to train shoulders tomoz, come home and jab silly amounts of oil into my muscles and for those that don't know what they are yet (ginge and Brenda) they are what give you the awesome look


I couldn't sleep and now I know why... BBW is good to go mate, choc Orange is ok (smells great bit on the weak side in terms of flavor) never tried strawberry tho, but down to the crux of the matter the only thing big and awesome about you is your fcukin forehead fcuk knows why your a dumb cnut

Good night


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

its true about ur forrid m8, its terrible. seriously terrible. :mellow:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Great way of breaking through a plateau.


Unless it involves breaking through a gateaux then the fat cnut won't be interested


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Right you cnuts, didn't train today, woke up aching, feeling absolutely nauseous, took some activated charcoal and ginger root to ease nausea and that's done the trick, temp has shot to 38.1 so I'm running a fever and I'm aching the way you do with flu but no bunged up nose, cough or anything??? Managed to drink a Capri sun and eat half a bananna, took my BG level 10 min after and it was reading 9.3, was considering coming off the blast even!! Real sh!tty luck


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

What the fcuk are your other options apart from coming off the blast mate


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Breda said:


> What the fcuk are your other options apart from coming off the blast mate


Staying on and seeing how long this lasts for

Think it's def a flu, not a cold


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Staying on and seeing how long this lasts for
> 
> Think it's def a flu, not a cold


Stay on man, ride it out keep an eye on things as you are doin and if you feel no better in a couple days/week then reassess


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Turns out I got gastroenteritis, going hospital to get something to stop the sh!ts and stomach cramps!!! So [email protected] ****ed off with that sh!t hole Cnut of a canteen, it's the 2nd time now this year!!! Going to phone trading standards on those cnuts!!! Not eaten for 2 days now... P!ssed!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

sorry to hear that Sureno. i hope your recover quickly !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I can imagine how narked you must be mate....

Get well soon..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

do you really think it was canteen conditions that have caused this Sureno ??


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> do you really think it was canteen conditions that have caused this Sureno ??


It has to be, remember a couple pages back where I said I was p!ssed because I had to eat in the canteen as didn't cook, well the best part on that day (when snow was expected) food was free, I think I got it from a sh!tty tuna and cheese panini!!! Food at home is always quite clean and hygienic they had rumour of a rat in that canteen, so p!ssed!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> It has to be, remember a couple pages back where I said I was p!ssed because I had to eat in the canteen as didn't cook, well the best part on that day (when snow was expected) food was free, I think I got it from a sh!tty tuna and cheese panini!!! Food at home is always quite clean and hygienic they had rumour of a rat in that canteen, so p!ssed!!!


thats terrible. i would be very dissapointed if i had invested all that time and money into a cycle just to have it ruined by a dodgy canteen sandwich. i feel for you sureno !!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm going to keep jabbing and battle through it do we will see what happens


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

You must be gutted bro... This is the last thing you need, hope you recover in quick time mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> I'm going to keep jabbing and battle through it do we will see what happens


Do you think thats wise Sureno ???

hope it all comes well for you !!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Chin up mate, my mate had that and whilst nasty it does pass in a few days.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Tren and test straight in!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Tren and test straight in!!!


Christ you really must be rough mate !!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you look awful Sureno !!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Dieing mate, couldn't of come at a worse time!!!! I know iv lost about a stone in weight!!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I reckon he's caught the bug on purpose as part of an extreme cut for his upcoming face off 

PS: get well soon.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Dieing mate, couldn't of come at a worse time!!!! I know iv lost about a stone in weight!!!


well you be careful, get some rest !! sounds like you will be needing it ..


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Just waiting for bloods to come back at the moment


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Hope you're back to your usual self soon you ugly cnut x


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Cheers boys


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

The big fat hairy thick stupid cnut at the gym


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hope all is ok Sureno , im off to bed so will have to catch up tomorrow !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Yes P hope all is well have a good night and don't forget to say your prayers


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Well back home now with a sh!t load of meds, one good thing came out of it all, got my diseased mits on this


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hope the meds work and you feel better asap Sureno


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Me after 3 days of not eating and basically p!ssing a litre of water out my @rse 4-6 times a day!!! I look like [email protected] Luther without the hasselhoff shorts and grease loafers!!!

(not letting me upload pics ATM)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Me after 3 days of not eating and basically p!ssing a litre of water out my @rse 4-6 times a day!!! I look like [email protected] Luther without the hasselhoff shorts and grease loafers!!!


am i missing something ??? like a picture !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

That's a shame but on a brighter note I feel really good


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> That's a shame but on a brighter note I feel really good


yeah me too..

Well at least sureno will be able to enter the progress comp in jan seeing as he is now smaller than luther and skinnier than fcikin greenspin !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Here I am, wouldn't say skinnier then Luther, perhaps 2-3kg heavier and fuller still


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Here I am, wouldn't say skinnier then Luther, perhaps 2-3kg heavier and fuller still


you lost lots of hair aswell ???


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you lost lots of hair aswell ???


Yeah they had to shave to as the sticky things wouldn't stick


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Yeah they had to shave to as the sticky things wouldn't stick


im surprised as you always look fcukin manky to me mate, so im surprised even the nurses didnt stick to you ya scruffy cnut pmsl !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm making a new protein shake for you boys for Xmas, comes already mixed in liquid, it has pre digested enzymes in it and flavour depends on what iv eaten an hour before, texture is still an issue but I'm getting there, when iv sorted out the texture with any luck il stop making protein shakes and move onto making protein flap jacks ;-)

Get your orders in now


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> I'm making a new protein shake for you boys for Xmas, comes already mixed in liquid, it has pre digested enzymes in it and flavour depends on what iv eaten an hour before, texture is still an issue but I'm getting there, when iv sorted out the texture with any luck il stop making protein shakes and move onto making protein flap jacks ;-)
> 
> Get your orders in now


we can already see the shakes down your vests you cnut lol #!!!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

The body might be ill but theres nothing wrong with your mouth is there you skinny fat cnut


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

luther1 said:


> The body might be ill but theres nothing wrong with your mouth is there you skinny fat cnut


What's your add luthy il send you some free samples for Xmas, a litre of it sound good, u may have to pop it in the microwave for 30sec to get the full body of flavour and aroma out of it


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

so how you getting on fuk face? i dusted my cold off busting matching pbs and holding beef putting gear in and generally not being an all round fanny

sh1t in sh1t out bro - stop drinking scitters and you'll stop sh1tting scitters lol xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Sureno...... Are you there????

Hope you haven't overdosed on Vit C :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Sureno...... Are you there????
> 
> Hope you haven't overdosed on Vit C :lol:


he is just a fcukin ****** mate.... all that gear and still fcukin goes down like a footballer when he gets a twisted sock (sureno if you are dead i will feel guilty) if your not , then get fcuked you camel shagging, pre pubescent excuse of a boy !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Are you dead you five headed pussy... to weak to give a fcukin update... We dont give a sh!t if you're ill we need someone to take the p!ss out of


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hes died of malnutrition


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> hes died of malnutrition


That or he fell into the blender :lol:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

The only time this journal is interesting is when the skinny fat hairy cnut doesn't post


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You haven't sh1t your gains away have you mate and now hiding in shame??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sureno doing squats


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i've just sent the poor cnut a text - would you want to come on here felling like sh1t to be @rse raped by us cnuts lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

right the boy is ok and on the mend but ive told him i have his back when he gets back on here so you cnuts have had your gypsies warning


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fcuk me mate I just texed his receding ass myself... He said he's feeling better, lost about a stone, all water and its shown him how skinny he really is so is looking forward to gettin back in the gym and putting some proper size on this time


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Uriel said:


> right the boy is ok and on the mend but ive told him i have his back when he gets back on here so you cnuts have had your gypsies warning


Yeah Luther !!

PMSL! 

Glad he is well


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Bumped for Thunderstruck


----------

